# Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni

Wir berichteten bereits hier über die gestrige Verbandsausschusssitzung, nachfolgend nun das Ergebnis der Wahlen bei der Hauptversammlung heute am 06.05. 2017







*Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt​*
Aus der Sitzung erhielten wir folgende Meldung:
*Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wurde wiedergewählt.*

Wir hoffen, die Zahlen wurden richtig übermittelt:
>>Stimmen Dr. Happach-Kasan: 97
>>>Stimmen Schneiderlöchner: 18


*Damit ist klar:*
Nach 4 Jahren Versagen und quasi Halbierung der Zahl der Zahler im DAFV haben die "weitblickenden" Delegierten und Funktionäre damit trotzdem ein klares Signal für ein "Weiter so" gesetzt.

*Klatsche für Schneiderlöchner*
Wie schlecht Herr Schneiderlöchner als Kandidat gewesen sein muss, wenn er, der schon als Jugendlicher organisierter Sport- und Angelfischer war, gegen die Nicht/Einmalanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan verliert, die in 4 Jahren den DAFV fast halbiert hat, ist bei dem Ergebnis sicher diskutierbar - ich nenne das Klatsche.

Aber die Delegierten vertrauten definitiv lieber einer seit 4 Jahren in Verbandsarbeit erfolglosen Nicht/Einmalanglerin als einem ebenfalls erfolglosen, aber organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer aus dem Saarland.

*Weiter in den Abgrund für Angler und Angeln*
Was das für die Zukunft des Angelns in Deutschland bedeutet, kann sich jeder leicht vorstellen.

Weitere Angelverbote und Einschränkungen, mehr  Natur- und Tierschutz und weiterhin kein bisschen Anglerschutz.

Sobald ich mehr bzw. Genaueres erfahre, wird der Artikel aktualisiert.

Thomas Finkbeiner

Weitere durchgegebene Ergebnisse:
Vize Finanzen: Mau  101     /Danowski = 25
Vize Umwelt: Wichmann =   103    / Kart =  21
Vize Angeln: Landau = 127
Vize Casting: Klamet = 116
Ref Umwelt: Salva = einstimmig 
Ref Gewässerfragen: kein Kandidat
Ref Süßwasserfischen: Quinger = einstimmig 
Ref Meeresfischen: Dettmar = einstimmig 
Ref ÖA: Struppe = 2 Gegenstimmen 
Ref Casting: Tempel = 67 Gegenstimmen 
Ref Behindertenangeln: Rosendal = 67 / Danowski = 59

Anwesend 18 LV mit 119 Stimmen zzgl. 10 Präidium


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

*Und das nach der desaströsen Vorstellung bei der Verbandsausschusssitzung - ich geh erst mal nen Schnappes trinken*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xCOLOGNEx (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Das spricht ja für sich,
und da soll noch mal einer sagen wir brauchen ne Frauen Quote
da kann man sehen wie liberal die Angler sind und in der Bevölkerung ein total falsches Bild haben.
Respekt bei einem hobby wo gefühlte 99 % Männer es betreiben sich ohne direkte fachliche Kompetenz durch zu schlagen und das nicht zum ersten mal nein schon wieder finde ich klasse 
man muss ihr Respekt dafür zollen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Der DAFV lässt sich nicht durch Wahlen, sondern nur durch Austritte "reformieren", indem dieser Verband durch finanzielle Konsequenzen in die Bedeutungslosigkeit getrieben wird. Die Mehrzahl der dort in verantwortlichen Positionen agierenden Leute sind doch hinsichtlich ihrer Ansichten und ihres Tuns ein Witz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



xCOLOGNEx schrieb:


> wo gefühlte 99 % Männer es betreiben sich ohne direkte fachliche Kompetenz durch zu schlagen


Damit beschreibst Du die Delegierten, die sie gewählt haben, ganz gut - und Kompetenz (hat sie mehrfach bewiesen) hat sie selber ja auch kein Stück mehr als ihre Wähler...

Wer als Delegierter und Funktionär angesichts der desaströsen Ergebnisse und Vorkommnisse nochmal auf ein "Weiter so" setzt, bei dem kann man locker auch mal diskutieren, ob derjenige im Kern anglerfeindlich - oder vielleicht nur ohne funktionierenden Denkapparat - ist, oder nicht?


----------



## Ørret (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Wenn Frau Dr. trotz selbst eingestandener Fehler so klar gewinnt, muss sich das Schneiderlein wirklich schlecht verkauft haben! So oder so....das Elend geht also weiter.


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

du bist noch 54 jahre alt..............trink ein schnapps..........und rege dich nicht auf.....wir brauchen Dich noch!!!!

lg aus norderstedt 

norbert|wavey:


----------



## xCOLOGNEx (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



> Wenn Frau Dr. trotz selbst eingestandener Fehler so klar gewinnt, muss  sich das Schneiderlein wirklich schlecht verkauft haben! So oder  so....das Elend geht weiter.


würde ich so nicht sagen es wird ja nicht unbedingt der beste ( wieder dieses wort)oder kompetenteste  gewählt sondern können ja von ganz anderen Faktoren abhängen
die sich jeder selber denken kann


----------



## Jose (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

ich hab da keine ahnung, die vorsitzenden und ihre assistenten engagieren sich doch ehrenamtlich für den davf - dann seh ich auch außer überzeugung auch keinen anderen grund sich so zu engagieren.

oder kriegen die doch geld, ist das ihr "beruf"?

wenn ja, kann mal das monatliche salär veröffentlichen - vielleicht ist das ja ein grund.

transparenz nennt mensch das.
thomas, mach #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2017)

xCOLOGNEx schrieb:


> würde ich so nicht sagen es wird ja nicht unbedingt der beste ( wieder dieses wort)oder kompetenteste  gewählt sondern können ja von ganz anderen Faktoren abhängen
> die sich jeder selber denken kann


Dass es beim DAFV wie bei den Vorgängerverbänden noch nie um Kompetenz gehen konnte, vermute ich ja schon lange ;-)

Warum es allerdings immer noch organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer gibt, die das bezahlen statt mit ihren Vereinen aus ihren Verbänden rauszugehen, dazu fällt mir nix unseren Regeln entsprechendes ein...
:g:g:g



Jose schrieb:


> ich hab da keine ahnung, die vorsitzenden und ihre assistenten engagieren sich doch ehrenamtlich für den davf - dann seh ich auch außer überzeugung auch keinen anderen grund sich so zu engagieren.
> 
> oder kriegen die doch geld, ist das ihr "beruf"?
> 
> ...


Pro Monat meines Wissens 200 Euro Präsidiumsnitglieder und 250 für die Präsidentin. 
Amateure halt, Kompetenz entsprechend, wie man sieht.

Daran liegts also definitiv nicht...

Aber sonst ist ja keiner von denen irgendwo auch nur ansatzweise wichtig - da seh ich eher nen Grund..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Ørret schrieb:


> Wenn Frau Dr. trotz selbst eingestandener Fehler so klar gewinnt, muss sich das Schneiderlein wirklich schlecht verkauft haben! So oder so....das Elend geht also weiter.


Das geht fix..zu wichtigen Themen einfach noch weniger Ideen liefern als Frau Dr..

Die H.K.Variante der bekannten "Sie kennen mich" Taktik ging auf.

Zeigt aber auch,wie schlimm es um zukünftig dringend benötigte Alternativen wirklich bestellt ist..


----------



## Jose (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Pro Monat meines Wissens 200 Euro Präsidiumsnitglieder und 250 für die Präsidentin...




danke für die info.
bewahrheitet sich mal wieder der spruch: "pay peanuts, get monkeys"


echt, warum tut die frau das sich an - und uns ????


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Was soll sie Ex-Politikerin sonst den ganzen Tag machen?

Ausser organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern nimmt die doch eh keiner ernst (siehe Imker, die waren cleverer) ..


----------



## Jose (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

ja, kenn ich aus meiner seniorenbetreuung.

nichts ist leerer als die leere nach nem vollen leben (kein alk), da greift man nach jedem strohhalm...


tut mich leid dat frau

notice: sie tut mir leid und sie fügt mir leid zu
aber das ist dialektisch...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Ums nicht zu unterschlagen, auch der DAFV selber fabuliert wieder:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/jahreshauptversammlung-2017

http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/praesidiumswahlen-2017

Über das Versagen kein Wort, dass sie den AWZ-Verboten auf kleinerer Fläche zugestimmt hatte, dass einfach der 2017er Haushaltsplan zum 2018er wurde, und, und, und nur das übliche verlogene Schönreden von Haupt- und Ehrenamt.. 

Über den einzigen angelrelevanten Vortrag von Johannes Lohmöller gerade mal eine Zeile...

Gespannt bin ich nun, ob Schneiderlöchner den Schwanz einkneift (bisher hat er ja Eier gezeigt) und dabei bleibt und brav Bücklinge macht oder tatsächlich - wie hier von seinem Vize ja angekündigt, samt weiteren "Massen" - aus dem DAFV konsequenterweise dann austreten wird.


----------



## Deep Down (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was soll sie Ex-Politikerin sonst den ganzen Tag machen?



In der Nase bohren zum z.B.!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

wäre jedenfalls nicht so schädlich und anglerfeindlich wie beim DAFV präsidieren..


----------



## Jose (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Deep Down schrieb:


> In der Nase bohren zum z.B.!



aber bitte nicht in meiner!


----------



## Deep Down (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Damit ist klar:*
> Nach 4 Jahren Versagen und quasi Halbierung der Zahl der Zahler im DAFV



@Thomas
Haste zu dieser Entwicklung nochmal Zahlen! 
Hier ist jetzt nämlich der Hebeln anzusetzen, wenn Dritte meinen, dass der DAFV der Ansprechpartner für die Angler in Deutschland ist.
Damit fehlt der Frau nämlich jegliche Legitimation für die Gesamtheit der Angler Ansprechpartner oder Sprachrohr zu sein!
Umso wichtiger wird eine hörbare außerverbandliche Opposition!


----------



## Deep Down (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Jose schrieb:


> aber bitte nicht in meiner!



Uns steckt sie den Finger ganz woanders hin!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Deep Down schrieb:


> @Thomas
> Haste zu dieser Entwicklung nochmal Zahlen!
> Hier ist jetzt nämlich der Hebeln anzusetzen, wenn Dritte meinen, dass der DAFV der Ansprechpartner für die Angler in Deutschland ist.
> Damit fehlt der Frau nämlich jegliche Legitimation für die Gesamtheit der Angler Ansprechpartner oder Sprachrohr zu sein!
> Umso wichtiger wird eine hörbare außerverbandliche Opposition!


Laut Delegiertenmaterial 2013 waren es noch 800.000, VDSF und DAV vorher alleine muss ich nochmal checken, direkt nach der Wende waren es noch in beiden Verbänden knappe 1,1Mio..

Aktuell (Delegiertenmaterial) 512.000, Rheinischer und Hamburg mit Beschluss Kündigung, Vize Saarland hat Kündigung bei Niederlage Schneiderlöchner von Saarland und "Massen" angekündigt..


----------



## Jens76 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Uns steckt sie den Finger ganz woanders hin!


ZWEI!!!! Und dann ballt sie die Hand zur Faust!


----------



## Darket (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Welche Massen sollen denn jetzt austreten bei dem Ergebnis? Die Saarländer, OK. Aber "Massen" und "Saarland" ist per Definition ein Oxymoron. Die Rheinländer wollten ja eh. Die für mich relevanten Verbände, in denen ich über für mich selbst erst nach zwei Jahren halbwegs verständlichen Umständen irgendwie Mitglied bin, also Berlin und Brandenburg stehen ja in geradezu Nibelungenhafter Treue zum DAFV (v.a. Brandenburg, und der DAV Berlin, der VDSF Berlin ist ja in seinem durchaus berechtigten Minderwertigkeitskomplexe immerhin ein bißchen kritisch). Gibt's noch Theorien wer es noch werden könnte?


----------



## Deep Down (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Also Stand Fusion, dann aktuell und wieviel Verbände und Anzahl Mitglieder gehen wann!

So ne Flickenteppichkarte der noch vertretenen Verbände wäre auch aufschlußreich zur anschaulichen Diskreditierung!


----------



## Wegberger (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Hallo,

richtig spannend würde es werden, wenn die abgewanderten Verbände sich formieren und eine wirkliche Zäsur machen würden ..... mit dem Ziel einen tatsächliche Bundesverband in Konkurrenz zu diesen Alptraum auf den Weg zu bringen.

Da wäre mal spannend und zukunftsgerichtet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

@ DeepDown:
Stand Fusion 800.000
Aktuell 512.000 (bezahlt zum Stichtag aber nur 452.000)

Beschluss Kündigung Rheinischer (ca. 40.000) und Hamburg (ca. 12.000), jeweils zum 31. 12. 2018, wenn sie Beschlüsse auch umsetzen, Saarland (ca. 10.000) ebenso (wenn man die Ankündigung deren Vizes ernst nehmen soll)

Dafür haben sie ja nun schon Bezirksverbände (Koblenz) aufgenommen statt Landesverbänden (wurde auch nicht thematisiert auf der HV, obwohl satzungswidrig) und Klein- und Kleinstverbände wie den DMV, vielleicht nehmen sie nun auch wieder DSAV auf (Schneiderlöchner wollte das ja)...

*Witzig in dem Zusammenhang:*
Saarland schreibt auf seiner Seite von mehr als 15.000 Mitgliedern und 240 Vereinen (Screenshot), meldet und bezahlt dem DAFV aber nur ca. 10.000 laut Delegiertenmaterial


----------



## Deep Down (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Danke!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Immer gerne - bedenken musst Du noch, dass die Zahl REALER Personen gerade aus alten VDSF-Verbänden deutlich geringer ist, weil es im VDSF (keine Pools) viele Mehrfachmitgliedschaften in mehreren Vereinen gibt, die aber immer als eine weitere, zusätzliche Person gezählt werden - Mehrfachmitgliedschaft war im DAV ja nicht nötig mit den Gewässerpools..

Vielleicht sind das die 5.000, die Saarland weniger gemeldet hat, die Doppel/Mehrfachmitglieder?
;-)))))))


----------



## buttweisser (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Laut Delegiertenmaterial 2013 waren es noch 800.000, VDSF und DAFV vorher alleine muss ich nochmal checken, direkt nach der Wende waren es noch in beiden Verbänden knappe 1,1Mio..
> 
> Aktuell (Delegiertenmaterial) 512.000, Rheinischer und Hamburg mit Beschluss Kündigung, Vize Saarland hat Kündigung bei Niederlage Schneiderlöchner von Saarland und "Massen" angekündigt..



Sollte doch heißen VDSF und DAV. Daraus wurde dann der DAFV. Oder hab ich einen Denkfehler? 

Zumindest der ehemalige DAV war ein Verband für Angler. Vom VDSF habe ich auch vorher nur Müll gehört.

Nach meiner Meinung hat sich der schon damals anglerfeindliche VDSF den DAV nur einverleibt und was dabei herauskam sehen wir ja alle.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Stimmt - danke, vebesser ich gleich.

Wie der VDSF den DAV schluckte und dabei ALLE Angler verarscht wurden, kannste ja alles bei uns nachlesen, hier nur ein schneller Auszug:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251819
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=250930
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248784
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=250142
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251073
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251369
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251709
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251595
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=269606
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=265888


----------



## buttweisser (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Jo.

P.S.
Noch ne kurze Randbemerkung.
Ich hab im Board ja auch schon zu einigen Streitereien beigetragen und bin auch nicht immer deiner Meinung . Aber ich kenne keinen, der sich so massiv für uns Angler einsetzt. Und dafür gibts nen Daumen. #6

Und noch was weniger Schönes: 
Die Mehrheit der Angler weiß eigentlich gar nicht, was so gegen sie abgeht und das wird von Frau Dr. Merkwürden und Vasallen einfach nur ausgenutzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Aber ich kenne keinen, der sich so massiv für uns Angler einsetzt.


Danke - aber da gibts schon noch welche, die in die richtige Richtung gehen aktiv auch als Verbandler - ich schreibe ja nur drüber.

AVN, AV-SH, LVA RLP, beim Rheinischen scheint sich was zu tun, LAV Sachsen-Anhalt, teilweise die Sachsen (wenn sie ihren Präsi Richter unter Kontrolle halten)...


----------



## buttweisser (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Ja, die Genannten natürlich auch. Ich hab mehr so die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit gemeint. Gute Nacht. |gaehn:|gaehn:|gaehn:


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

dann nochmal dannngee und schlaf gut ;-))


----------



## kati48268 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Tja, Thomas, und du wolltest nicht wetten. :q

Bin gespannt auf die kurz- & mittelfristigen Auswirkungen, 
- ob tatsächlich weitere LVs gehen, 
- wie Schneiderlöchlein nun mit eingeklemmten _****piiiiiiep****_ weiter agieren will,
- ob sein Vize weiterhin so die Goschn aufreisst,
- ...ob irgendwer sich an dem umdeklarierten Haushalt überhaupt noch stört oder ob denen selbst so was sch***egal ist; leider sind ja wohl alle LV-JHVen dies Jahr schon durch und die Kasperln müssen sich nicht mehr vor den (wenigen kritisch nachfragenden) Mitgliedern rechtfertigen.

Gibt's irgendwelche Infos zu dem rheinischen Antrag:
Beitragssenkung??? 




Wegberger schrieb:


> richtig spannend würde es werden, wenn die abgewanderten Verbände sich formieren ...


Das hätten wir schon längst als eigene Gruppe im DFV, wenn der DAFV da endlich raus wäre.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Zu den Wahlergebnissen : Das Beste, was uns passieren konnte!!! Wiederwahl Käsehäppchen bedeutet doch, das es mit quasi unverminderter Geschwindigkeit weiter in Richtung Bedeutungslosigkeit des DAFV geht !!!:m
Das einzige, was mich seeehr stutzig macht ist die Tatsache, das sich Hanns Hönigs vom Rheinischen als Revisor hat wählen lassen, denn grade er hatte sich ja in jüngster Zeit klar für Angler und z.B. klar gegen Bundesumweltministerium und DAFV positioniert...|kopfkrat#c

tight lines
Tom


----------



## kati48268 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Das einzige, was mich seeehr stutzig macht ist die Tatsache, das sich Hanns Hönigs vom Rheinischen als Revisor hat wählen lassen, denn grade er hatte sich ja in jüngster Zeit klar für Angler und z.B. klar gegen Bundesumweltministerium und DAFV positioniert...


Na ja, abgesehen von Uwe Bülau/S-A hat doch auch nur der Rheinische noch ein Auge auf die katastrophalen Finanzen gehabt,
dem Rest war das doch schon seit langer Zeit schnurzpiepegal.
Ich trau ihm zumindest zu, auch mal tiefer in die Kasse zu gucken und "so nicht" zu sagen.

Bei der Präsi-Wahl-Analyse stimme ich dir ansonsten vollständig zu.


----------



## Riesenangler (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Ich geh dann mal aufs Klo mich Übergeben.


----------



## tozi (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Mannomann,
was bin ich froh, dass ich nicht organisiert bin, sondern einfach nur angeln gehe.... nach Gewohnheitsrecht und wann es mir passt......

Leider bin ich dann noch im Schützenverein, da erwischt mich der Bürokratenmüll dann von einer andere Seite....
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Thema Beitragminderung:
Nur der Rheinische und Saarland stimmte für Senkung, 
Enthaltung kam von Westfalen-Lippe, der Rest der abnickenden Bodensatzverbände will weiter seine Zahler für diese Desastertruppe abzocken.

Auch die Brandenburger, die ihren dumpfstumpfen Zahlern damals erzählten, man brauche die Fusion weils billiger wäre.....


----------



## Jose (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



tozi schrieb:


> Mannomann,
> was bin ich froh, dass ich nicht organisiert bin, sondern einfach nur angeln gehe.... nach Gewohnheitsrecht und wann es mir passt......
> 
> 
> ...


hab ich als vereinsfreier auch mal gedacht.
ich zahl trotzdem über den erlaubnisschein
ist wie IHK


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ich geh dann mal aufs Klo mich Übergeben.


Man(n) kann gar nicht nicht so viel frxxen,wie man angesichts dieses DAFV Kaspertheaters koxxen müsste.


----------



## kati48268 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



tozi schrieb:


> Mannomann,
> was bin ich froh, dass ich nicht organisiert bin, sondern einfach nur angeln gehe...


Was nützt dir das, außer, dass du das Glück hast, diesen Dreck nicht auch noch finanzieren zu müssen?

- nach Außen hin spricht Frau Dr. Häppchen-Käse 'für alle Angler'. Kein Politiker (sofern denn mal einer mit ihr spricht), keine Presse,... peilt, dass da nur noch 500.000 Organisierte in diesem Bundsverband vertreten sind und sie gar nicht legitimert ist für alle Angler zu sprechen.

- die Schäden, die der DAFV durch sein Handeln verursacht (Baglimit, Angelverbote FFH,...) treffen dich genauso wie mich.

- und letztendlich sind die Schäden, die der DAFV durch sein Nicht-Handeln verursacht (fehlender Lobbyismus für Angler, fehlende Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, fehlender Kampf gegen Angelgegner,...) viel gravierender
und treffen dich genauso wie mich.
Die Existenz dieses Bundesverbandes verhindert die Entstehung einer funktionierenden Interessenvertretung.

Ach, eines muss ich dir lassen: 
dass dieser Drecksladen mit meinen Zangsabgaben weiter am Leben erhalten wird,
macht mich ein gutes Stück mitschuldig.
Da stehst du tatsächlich ein ganzen Stück sauberer dar.


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

demo  2017

ich gehe auch nur angeln.

werde auch nicht die marke kaufen.

mal gucken ....sitze ich im knast ab.

werde ende des jahres berichten|wavey:


----------



## BERND2000 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



			
				Thomas9904;466470

[B schrieb:
			
		

> Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wurde wiedergewählt.[/B]
> 
> Wir hoffen, die Zahlen wurden richtig übermittelt:
> >>Stimmen Dr. Happach-Kasan: 97
> ...



 Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Wiederwahl und zu dem guten Ergebnis, das vollste Anerkennung durch die Delegierten ausdrückt.#6

 Man bin ich froh das mein L.V dort schon ausgetreten ist, kann nur hoffen das Wir da auch so viel Rückhalt innerhalb des Verbandes haben.
 Die Betrachtungen liegen doch weiter auseinander als man denkt.
 Kann mich noch gut erinnern als viele den ersten Austritt von Niedersachsen rückgängig machten mit der Begründung man müsse halt noch einmal auf Veränderungen hoffen.
 Bis heute hat sich immer noch nichts geändert .....es wird halt weiter nur abgenickt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wurde wiedergewählt.


that is the merkel factor.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Bis heute hat sich immer noch nichts geändert .....es wird halt weiter nur abgenickt.


Doch es hat sich was geändert:
Es kamen richtige "Profis" im Hauptamt zu den Dilettanten und Abnickern im "Ehren"amt dazu.

Ein Geschäftsführer, der alles studiert hat ausser Geschäfte führen (Basketball und Bio) und dementsprechend agiert.

Ein MÖa der noch nie hauptberuflich was mit Journalismus zu tun hat (gab ja in den letzten Wochen Wochen einige Fehler bereits, die er berichtige musste)...

NABU, PETA, BUND und Konsorten werden gestern Abend jedenfalls die Korken knallen lassen haben - sie werden weiter nur die Jäger als ernsthafte Gegner haben (was Hartwig Fischer ja auch betonte in seiner Rede, dass die Jäger da weitermachen, auch an der Gemeinnützigkeit bei PETA angreifen wollen). Wenn die Jäger mal mitkriegen, das der DAFV letztlich PETA durch sein Nichtstun zuarbeitet, wird sich deren Vorsitzender vielleicht auch das näxte Mal überlegen, bei der Desastertruppe eine Rede zu halten.
|rolleyes|rolleyes

Vielleicht stellen sie noch nen Juristen fest ein, vielleicht am besten einen, dem Nichtjuristen erst mal erklären müssen ,wie das rechtlich mit c+r wirklich aussieht - vielleicht hat einer ausm Saarland Zeit (damit Saarland nicht wie angedroht mit "Massen weiterer LV" (all derer, die Frau Dr. gewählt haben?)?
:q:q

Dass Kath vom LFV B-W NICHT gewählt wurde, obwohl (weil?) er bei seiner Bewerbungsrede auch sagte, damit der Süden auch vertreten sei (was ein Argument-  Proporz statt Kompetenz (ok, wo keine ist....)) beruhigt mich genauso wie die Nichtwahl von Tempel zum Castingreferent (wegen der verplemperten Kohle, nehm ich an). Das gesamte Präsidium hat aber wohl für Tempel gestimmt, Abstimmung war nur geheim bei mehreren Kandidaten (wie war das mit Krähen und Augen aushacken?)...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Das hier dürft ihr auch nicht vergessen - wie die Landesverbände mit EUREM Geld umgehen, sofern ihr bei einem dieser inkompetenten Abnickverbände im Rest-DAFV organisiert seid:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Thema Beitragminderung:
> Nur der Rheinische und Saarland stimmte für Senkung,
> Enthaltung kam von Westfalen-Lippe, der Rest der abnickenden Bodensatzverbände will weiter seine Zahler für diese Desastertruppe abzocken.
> 
> Auch die Brandenburger, die ihren dumpfstumpfen Zahlern damals erzählten, man brauche die Fusion weils billiger wäre.....



Dazu kommt dann auch der LSFV-SH - mit Umlagen seine Vereine abzocken und hier, wo es möglich gewesen wäre, NICHT für eine Beitragsminderung stimmen, um seine umlagengeplagten Angler in den Vereinen zu entlasten, sollen die also auch GEGEN die Senkung der Beiträge gestimmt haben..

Dass auch Sachsen-Anhalt sowas mitmacht, wundert mich dann doch, bisher waren die eher für Angeln und Angler als für den naturschützenden Dilettantenverband DAFV (muss ich mal abchecken)..


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Na, glaubst Du mir jetzt, Thomas?

Ich habe von Anfang an gesagt, dass Schneiderlöchner nur ein Alibikandidat ist, um dem ganzen einen etwas stärkeren Anstrich von Demokratie zu geben.

Und Gott sei Dank, dass es so ist und HK weiter Präsidentin bleibt.
Nicht auszudenken, wenn der DAFV einen neuen Präsidenten bekäme, der eventuell über wesentlich mehr Charisma und Überzeugungskraft verfügt, als HK.

Mit HK wird der DAFV weiter Richtung Abgrund driften.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Wenn Schneideröchner mit Saarland drin bleibt gegen seine Aussagen und die von seinem Vize auch hier (siehe unten, er kündigt massenhafte Austritte bei Nichtwahl an- woher sollen massenhafte Austritte bei sowenig Stimmen kommen?), dann glaub ich Deiner Verschwörungstheorie.


Jim70 schrieb:


> Verbände, die in den letzten Jahren ausgetreten sind verfolgen die Wahl nächste Woche mit Argusaugen.
> 
> Je nachdem wie die Wahl verläuft, wird es Austritte hageln,
> das ist kein Geheimnis mehr..



Die sind aber nicht mal zum gemütlichen Abend geblieben, die Saarländer,  sondern haben gleich gepackt.

Ich denke nach wie vor, dass er sich einfach selber bei Weitem überschätzt hat und Frau Dr. natürlich als Politikern froh war, so ein ein leichtes Opfer als Gegenkandidat gehabt zu haben.

Deine Verschwörungstheorie teile ich immer noch nicht ;-)))

Nur dann, wenn Saarland drin bleiben sollte, wie gesagt ;-)))


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Du glaubst doch nicht, dass der gesamte Saarländische Verband involviert war. 
Sowas mauschelt man im Hinterzimmer aus. Und vielleicht hat sich Schneiderlöchner sogar nur deswegen als Dummy zur Verfügung gestellt, weil der Austritt sowieso schon beschlossen ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2017)

Du denkst ja noch schlechter vom Verbandlern als ich...


Bei dem Ergebnis - als organisierter Sport- und Angelfischer gegen eine Nicht/Einmalanglerin so krachend zu verlieren - deckt sich das nicht mit meinem Eindruck von ihm..


Er wäre NIE angetreten, um jemand, der 4 Jahre versagt hat und nicht mal angeln kann, zu stützen - ich glaube, er dachte wirklich, er wäre besser und wollte stürzen und nich stützen...

So oder so ein Trauerspiel, was die Abnickdelegierten da wieder zusammen gestimmt haben.

Ich finde es immer noch unglaublich - neben allem Anderen - wie die Landesverbände mi dem Geld ihre Zahler in den  Vereinen umgehen und dass es tatsächlich Landesverbände gegeben hat, die nicht FÜR den Antrag auf Beitragssenkung gestimmt haben angesichts des angelpolitischen Versagens des DAFV.

Ich warte noch aufs Protokoll, um zu sehen welche Verbände alle anwesend waren.

Da alle ausser dem Rheinischen und Saarland NICHT FÜR eine Beitragssenkung gestimmt haben, werden auch alle anderen im Ranking  der anglerfeindlichsten Verbände in Deutschland  einen Platz anglerfeindlicher eingeordnet werden.


----------



## Saarwoelfchen (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Hallo

Also jetzt mal ehrlich, es muss doch eine Erleichterung sein das alles beim Alten bleibt.
Es kann jetzt in gewohnter Manier weitergehen, und selbst die wertgeschätzten Kommentatoren können frei nach Von Gutenberg mit "Kopieren und Einfügen" die ganzen Kommentare der Vergangenheit nutzen.
Bleibt mehr Zeit zum Angeln und eventuell auch Zeit um konstruktive Beiträge zu erstellen.
Bevor jetzt wieder der Hype losbricht, es gibt immer 1000sende Gründe etwas nicht zu tun aber nur einen dafür. Der Dafür lautet : Ich will, also tue ich.

In diesem Sinne , eine gute Zeit.
|wavey:
Grüße von der Saarschleife


----------



## Patrick333 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Warum ist mir das Ganze eigentlich so herrlich egal?

Weil ich in Niedersachsen wohne? Vielleicht...
Weil ich mich nicht sinnlos aufregen möchte? Wohl eher...
Weil es ja eh nix bringt und die anscheinend ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen? Ohja...


Nachdem was ich so gelesen habe und das jemand ohne Angelkenntnis/Erfahrung Präsident eines Vereins werden kann... Und nach erfolglosen desaströsen Jahren wiedergewählt wird mit solcher Mehrheit?

Sorry, aber sowas kann ich einfach nicht ernst nehmen. Da lache ich nur laut drüber und halte weiter meine Angel ins Wasser im Rahmen dessen, was mir mein Verein(Ja, und eben vllt. am Ende auch ein Verband/Verein auf Bundesebene ermöglicht) ermöglicht.

Sollte es mich jemals in meinem privaten Umfeld einschränken werde ich das Hobby wohl einstellen müssen auf deutschem Boden. Vielleicht läge dann Auswandern nicht mehr fern 

Aber dann wird halt der ganze Ansitz-Tackle verkauft und ich freu mich auf 1-2 mal jährlich Schweden und Esox jagen.


Ich bin es Leid mich über solch eine scheixxe aufzuregen die ich doch eh niemals ändern kann... Diese ganze Delegierten-Demokratie geht mir so schon gehörig auf den Sack (siehe z.B. Trump). Schließlich wurde hier anscheinend wieder auf Grund von anderen im Machtkonstrukt auserwählten und gewählten Mitgliedern eine Wahl getroffen. 

Es scheint mittlerweile um eine Menge Geld zu gehen. Und wenn das so ist, wird es immer dreckig... Wer Macht/Geld hat, der gibt dies so schnell nicht mehr her und strebt nach mehr von dem.


Wie gesagt: Ich lache laut und angel einfach weiter!


----------



## Darket (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Die Anwesenheitsliste Würde mich auch interessieren, einfach um mal zu sehen, was "Meine" Verbände so angestellt haben. Da Klamet ja wieder im Castingbereich sein Unwesen treiben darf, Wird der VDSF Berlin ja trotz seiner geringen Größe wieder da gewesen sein und lustig die Hand gehoben haben. Brandenburg als mittlerweile ja wohl größter Mitgliedsverband sicherlich auch. Der DAV-Berlin hat immerhin zwischenzeitlich seine Homepage überarbeitet und betreibt wie ich das nach kurzem Blick auf selbige beurteilen kann, mittlerweile sowas wie Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und scheinen sogar hin und wieder was für Angler getan zu haben. Z.B. Eintreten gegen Angelverbote (Kein Verbandsgewässer). Aber mich erfreut schon, dass die Homepage nicht mehr aussieht wie von 1997.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

tja, Darket, da nur Saar und Rheinischer für weniger Beitrag gestimmt haben, haben Deine Verbände alle (Berlin/Brandenburger) jedenfalls dafür gestimmt (so vor Ort), Angler weiter für Nichtleistung abzuzocken, statt wenigstens Beiträge der (Nicht)Leistung des DAFV ein Stück weit anzupassen.

Ich hoffe, bei den nächsten LV-Versammlungen (vielleicht wollen die sogar ne Beitragserhöhung von euch?) denkt ihr da dann auch noch dran und nickt nicht selber alles nur ab..

Es kann ja auch jeder aus einem Verein über seinen Vereinen einen Antrag bei seinem Landesverband einbringen, den Beitrag zu senken im LV........

Lernen durch Schmerzen (weniger Kohle) scheint mir das Einzige zu sein, was diese Leute verstehen werden...


----------



## Deep Down (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Mal ganz ketzerisch die Verschwörungstheorie von Ralle weitergesponnen: 
Danach hat das AB Häppchen-Käse sogar zur Widerlichwahl verholfen.
Sie hat über den den Schneider Löchernden kein Wort verloren, aber das AB hat den Kandidaten runtergemacht!

*und wech*


----------



## kati48268 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Noch ein Punkt gegen die "Verschwörungstheorie":
Ich halte Häppchen-Käse für nicht fähig solche taktischen Stricke zu spannen, dazu ist sie schlicht zu einfältig.
Und Schneiderlöchleins Ego ist zu groß um sich für eine geplante offizielle Schlappe herzugeben.




Patrick333 schrieb:


> Warum ist mir das Ganze eigentlich so herrlich egal?
> 
> Sorry, aber sowas kann ich einfach nicht ernst nehmen.


Solltest du aber, denn auch auf dich hat das Handeln & Nichthandeln des DAFV Auswirkungen;
siehe mein Posting zuvor.


----------



## Honeyball (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Genau, Deep Down, #6
das Anglerboard hat alles getan, um das alte Feindbild nicht durch ein neues ersetzen zu müssen. Ist das jetzt eigentlich Pest oder Cholera oder beides???|rolleyes

Ich weiß es nicht, und wenn es nicht im Grunde so ernst wäre, würde ich jetzt wahrscheinlich permanent grinsen über soviel Dilettantismus


----------



## nobbi1962 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

heute geht S-H zur wahl................wir holen unser land zurück!

oder|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Mal ganz ketzerisch die Verschwörungstheorie von Ralle weitergesponnen:
> Danach hat das AB Häppchen-Käse sogar zur Widerlichwahl verholfen.
> Sie hat über den den Schneider Löchernden kein Wort verloren, aber das AB hat den Kandidaten runtergemacht!
> 
> *und wech*



Redaktionell nur der Wahrheit verpflichtet - und da hab ich immer geschrieben:
Keiner der beiden geht...
;-))))))

Steht ich nach wie vor zu  - ob mit oder ohne Verschwörung...

Jetzt gehts eben weiter wie bisher schon - nix Neues, die werden weiterhin versagen...

Unter Schneiderlöchner hätte ich persönlich den Vorteil gehabt, dass es für Medien  immer interessanter wäre, einen Neuen bei seinen scheiternden Stolperschritten zu begleiten..

Siehe aber oben:
Geht ja nicht um mich, sondern um Angler, Angler und die Wahrheit....


davon ab zum überlegen:
Jetzt wird auch auf der DAFV - Seite die "überwältigende Mehrheit" für Frau Dr. gefeiert..

Ist ja nur so "überwältigend", weil die cleveren Verbände, welche gegen die anglerfeindliche DAFV-Politik waren (knappe 300.000, Bayern, Niedersachsen, Rheinland Pfalz, Schleswig Holstein etc.) ) gekündigt haben - hätten die alle gegen die unsägliche DAFV-"Politik" unter Frau Dr. gestimmt, wär nix mehr mit überwältigender Erfolg ...

Mir wäre weniger persönlicher Erfolg für Frau Dr. und dafür mehr Einsicht, Einheit und Verbände für Angler und Angeln statt für Natur- und Tierschutz deutlich lieber.

Sie hat ja angekündigt, einiges ändern zu wollen, auch Fehler zugegeben...

Ich wette:
Weder wird sie Erfolg haben bei Verhinderung von Angelverboten (siehe Sitzung Verbandsausschuss, da hat sie zugegeben im BMUB den Angelverboten auf verkleinerter Fläche zugestimmt zu haben), noch beim Bag-Limit (der Scheiss mit 45/0/10 von MeckPomm wird weiter laufen gelassen (2 MeckPomm - Mitglieder im Präsidium - siehe da), obwohl man im DAFV weiss, dass das weder EU-rechtlich geht noch faktisch sinnvoll ist), keinerlei Erfolge bei Verhinderung von Angelverboten (Natura2000) in BUNDESwasserstraßen (= Bundesangelegenheit, Weser, Aller, Tollense etc.), sie werden weiter Angeln nur zur Verwertung propagieren, mit den Anglerfeinden der Institute wie Thünen zusammen abreiten (grade werden überall MASSENWEISE die 30 cm- Dorsche des "verlorenen 2015er Jahrganges" gefangen, wegen dem das Baglimit kam), weiterhin wird es keinerlei interne Kommunikation geben oder eine vernünftige Öffentlichkeitsarbeit (dafür  hat man statt eines Journalisten einen Programmierer/IT-Unternehmer angestellt), weiterhin soll ein Berufsanfänger Geschäftsführer spielen dürfen, bei allen Böcken die der schon geschossen hat - beliebig fort zu setzen....

Da hätt ich mit Schneiderlöchner als Präsi es wirklich einfacher gehabt - ich hätte mich nur auf die neuen Fehler konzentrieren müssen, und ein Neuer bringt auch immer zuerst mal mehr Aufmerksamkeit ;-)))


----------



## Darket (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Das Problem ist ja dahingehend hier, dass es (Fischereischein vorausgesetzt) recht unbürokratisch möglich ist einen Erlaubnisschein zu kriegen. Das ist zum Angeln Top. Ich gehe in einen Angelladen, lege knapp hundert Euro in bar auf den Tisch, winke mit dem Fischereischein und kann in dem Kalenderjahr theoretisch an mehr Verbandsgewässer, als ich in diesem Leben beangeln könnte Das ist im Endeffekt wie Bier kaufen (also so mit 18, mittlerweile muss ich da auch keinen Ausweis mehr zeigen). Man wird dann Mitglied in nem Pseudoverein, der (Sind ja Verbandsgewässer) Mitglied im Landesverband ist. Das war's dann aber auch, es gibt keine Verpflichtungen, aber eben auch keine Rechte. Aus dem Verband raus wäre sinnlos, weil dann eben keine Gewässer mehr. So zahle ich den reichlich Sinnfreien Betrag für den DAFV leider mit. Die Landesverbände müssten austreten, die Vereine werden durch die gerade um 12 Jahre verlängerte Pacht der Gewässer durch den Verband den Teufel tun. Und die meisten Angler hier sind gefühlt gar keine "organisierten Angelfischer", weil sie damit nix zu tun haben, sondern einfach nur die Erlaubnis kaufen.


----------



## Dachfeger (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass auch Sachsen-Anhalt sowas mitmacht, wundert mich dann doch, bisher waren die eher für Angeln und Angler als für den naturschützenden Dilettantenverband DAFV (muss ich mal abchecken)..



Hör bloß auf, sonst krieg ich auch noch Blutdruck.
Ich hoffe ja immer noch auf einen Austritt.#t


----------



## hans albers (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

@Darket


gut beschrieben.....


----------



## Darket (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Ich hab zwei Jahre gebraucht, um das halbwegs zu verstehen. Erklärt einem auch keiner. Die Angelläden binden sich das auch nur deshalb ans Bein, weil sie damit Kundenbindung betreiben können. Kenne einen Händler, der richtig Aufwand betreibt, um alle Berliner und so viele Brandenburger Karten wie möglich anbieten zu können. Aber dann haben die auch keinen Bock den Leuten das im Detail zu erklären. 

Was die Verbände angeht hier bin ich an sich nichtmal so unzufrieden. Gerade Brandenburg hat eine vergleichsweise ziemlich Anglerfreundliche Gewässerordnung, die Gewässerpools von Berlin und Brandenburg sind gekoppelt und umfangreich, in Berlin vor ein paar Jahren den Schein zu machen, war nicht teuer und zeitlich gut machbar und selbst der DAV Berlin scheint in Sachen Transparenz ein paar Fortschritte zu machen. Warum man sich da dann so an den DAFV klammert verstehe ich auch nicht.


----------



## kati48268 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



bastido schrieb:


> @ Darket, kann man so machen, muss man aber nicht. Es soll sogar Leute gegeben haben die für ihre Überzeugungen gestorben sind...


Die _Wenigen_, die sich für Angelpolitik interessieren,
dazu aufzufordern persönlich einschneidende Konsequenzen zu ziehen,
ist sicher der falsche Weg um Veränderungen zu erwingen.

Viel wichtiger ist, die große Masse der Angler erst mal für Angelpolitik _& deren Konsequenzen für sie persönlich(!) _zu interessieren.

Das Anglerboard leistet da schon mehr als wirtschaftlich gesund für es ist.
Die anderen Medien (vor allem Zeitungen) kommen nur sehr langsam und viel zu soft & uninformiert in die Pötte.

Notwendig wäre, viele der Kühlerfiguren
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310751&highlight=Inflation
dazu zu kriegen sich öffentlich zu äußern und damit die Masse überhaupt erst mal aufzuwecken.
Diejenigen 'Promis & Profis', die sich in diesem Bereich äußern oder gar engagieren, kann man leider an ein bis zwei Händen abzählen.


----------



## Darket (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Bastido, das ist richtig. Es gibt einige. Aber alles, was ich sowohl in Brandenburg als auch hier in Berlin in Reichweite habe, ist Verbandsgewässer. Ich bin privat darauf angewiesen, wenn ich nicht jedes mal Angeln Generalstabsmäßig planen will und es nur alle paar Monate mal schaffe. Inkonsequent? Sicherlich in gewissem Maße. Es besteht die Gefahr, dass der DAFV durch seine eifrige Untätigkeit das Angeln irgendwann unmöglich werden lässt. Wenn ich den DAFV mit meinen Beiträgen jährlich mit am Leben halte, bedaure ich das. Allerdings könnte ich anderenfalls schon heute im Grunde nicht mehr angeln. Arm ab oder Bein ab. So oder so ist es unerfreulich.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Dachfeger schrieb:


> Hör bloß auf, sonst krieg ich auch noch Blutdruck.
> Ich hoffe ja immer noch auf einen Austritt.#t



...Wunschdenken |rolleyes


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Darket schrieb:


> Bastido, das ist richtig. Es gibt einige. Aber alles, was ich sowohl in Brandenburg als auch hier in Berlin in Reichweite habe, ist Verbandsgewässer. Ich bin privat darauf angewiesen, wenn ich nicht jedes mal Angeln Generalstabsmäßig planen will und es nur alle paar Monate mal schaffe. Inkonsequent? Sicherlich in gewissem Maße. Es besteht die Gefahr, dass der DAFV durch seine eifrige Untätigkeit das Angeln irgendwann unmöglich werden lässt. Wenn ich den DAFV mit meinen Beiträgen jährlich mit am Leben halte, bedaure ich das. Allerdings könnte ich anderenfalls schon heute im Grunde nicht mehr angeln. Arm ab oder Bein ab. So oder so ist es unerfreulich.



Verbandsgewässer haben nichts mit den DAFV zu tun, sondern sind Sache Deines Landesverbandes. Du könntest also innerhalb Deines Landeverbandes gegen den DAFV aktiv werden, ohne Deine Angelmöglichkeiten einzuschränken.


----------



## Deep Down (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ DeepDown:
> Stand Fusion 800.000
> Aktuell 512.000 (bezahlt zum Stichtag aber nur 452.000)



Der außerhalb der Mehrzahl der deutschen Anglerschaft stehende und sich mittlerweile von 800,000  auf lediglich 512.000 Mitgliedern stark und sich aufgrund Kündigungen weiterhin verkleinernde Spartenverband DAFV möchte sich Gehör verschaffen!

Der fehlt doch jegliche Legitimation! Sie will ja auch nur für die organisierten sprechen!

Das ist doch allein deshalb schon ne völlige Witznummer!|muahah:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Saarwoelfchen schrieb:


> Also jetzt mal ehrlich, es muss doch eine Erleichterung sein das alles beim Alten bleibt.
> Es kann jetzt in gewohnter Manier weitergehen, und selbst die wertgeschätzten Kommentatoren können frei nach Von Gutenberg mit "Kopieren und Einfügen" die ganzen Kommentare der Vergangenheit nutzen.



Bitte nicht den Überbringer mit den Verursachern schlechter Nachrichten verwechseln.



Saarwoelfchen schrieb:


> Bleibt mehr Zeit zum Angeln und eventuell auch Zeit um konstruktive Beiträge zu erstellen.



Konstruktive Ideen gabs hier im AB  
zuhauf..

Traurig genug übrigens,das man Haupt-und Ehrenamtlern überhaupt sagen muss,wie man aus der Angelpolitischen Lachnummer Europas, wieder was halbwegs vorzeigbares machen könnte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Hier liess sich der Saarvize ja noch über die schlechte Öffentlichkeitsarbeit des DAFV aus , wo ich ihm inhaltlich recht gab, aber auch darauf hingewiesen habe, dass die ÖA und die Seite vom Saarverband auch nicht besser ist.

Dass nun der DAFV so schnell und der Saarverband immer noch nicht über den Sieg von Frau Dr. berichtet wird, muss natürlich nichts mit der Nichtqualität der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit im Saarverband zu tun haben, sondern kann schlicht am Wunden lecken liegen, was Zeit brauchen wird....

Dennoch schade, dass kein dritter Kandidat kam oder die für Angler beste Lösung, Antwort 4, zum Zuge kam:
Umfrage: Wer wird DAFV-Präsi???


Da lag ja nun bei der Umfrage die Mehrheit deutlich neben der Realität ....


----------



## Darket (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Verbandsgewässer haben nichts mit den DAFV zu tun, sondern sind Sache Deines Landesverbandes. Du könntest also innerhalb Deines Landeverbandes gegen den DAFV aktiv werden, ohne Deine Angelmöglichkeiten einzuschränken.


Das ist mir schon klar. Haken ist halt, dass ich in so einem Pseudoverein des LAVB (Berlin ist dann mit drin) bin, bei dem es keinerlei Mitbestimmung usw. gibt. Mich würde btw. tatsächlich mal interessieren, wie das rechtlich überhaupt möglich ist. Theoretisch geht das doch glaube ich nicht wirklich im Vereinsrecht. Ich müsste in einen regulären Verein eintreten. Ich denke da auch immer wieder mal drüber nach, Hab aber ganz im ernst noch nichts passendes gefunden.


----------



## hans albers (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

bei mir ist es ähnlich wie bei dir:
angeladen mit angeschlossenem "verein"
ehemals dav.
kaufe anfang des jahres meine karten,
ansonsten mal nen käffchen hier nen pläuschchen da...

grund war für mich damals der gewässer pool
und die unkomplizierte kartenvergabe plus angenehme kollegen.

der damalige besitzer meinte dann auch beim "eintritt":

"mach dir keinen kopp, mal ne runde angeln zusammmen
und ansonsten kennen wir hier keine "vereinsmeierei".


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Gespannt bin ich jetzt nach diesem "überwältigenden Sieg" ("überwältigend" ja nur, weil ja die ganzen Klugen und Kritikerverbände schon raus sind), wann jetzt Frau Dr. mit Veränderungen anfängt in Richtung Angler und Angeln..

Weil das wurde bei JEDER der letzten 3 HV so gepredigt - nur wurde nix besser, sondern alles schlimmer...

Wir bleiben natürlich dran..


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Es liegt nun an den Landesverbänden, die nicht im DAFV sind, deutlich kund zu tun, dass Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan zwar Angler vertritt, aber NICHT *DIE* Angler in Deutschland ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Äääääääääh, die müssen gar nix, die haben ja H-K nicht gewählt, die sind ja raus.
 Raus bedeutet ja, sich NICHT vertreten fühlen.. ..

H-K muss jetzt erst mal liefern, denn die wurde gewählt und hat wie dei letzten 3 Jahre auch nur viel versprochen - umgesetzt im positiven Sinne für Angler wurde nix - es sei denn, jemand hat sich gewünscht und findet es positiv, dass sie den Sozen-Damen Rodust, Hagedorn und Hendricks bei den Angelverboten auf verkleinertem Raum zustimmte und erst auf der Demo gezwungen wurde, das zu widerrufen....

Wer sowas braucht, hat Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan - damit auch ihr "kompetentes" Hauptamt - zu Recht wiedergewählt...


----------



## Mefoangler53 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Zitat 
der Scheiss mit 45/0/10 von MeckPomm wird weiter laufen gelassen 


Pauschal alles schlecht zu reden, bringt ja auch nichts.
Ich finde die MeckPomm Agenda ist eine vernünftige Diskussionsgrundlage. Insbesondere die *0* gefällt mir.
Eine Schonzeit die für alle bindend ist, sollte für verantwortungsbewusste Angler tragbar sein.


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Äääääääääh, die müssen gar nix, die haben ja H-K nicht gewählt, die sind ja raus.
> Raus bedeutet ja, sich NICHT vertreten fühlen.. ..



Naja .. wenn die nichtvertretenen dazu schweigen, dass sich andere anmaßen als Vertreter aller aufzutreten  ...  #d

Zum Distanzieren gehört nicht alleine auszusteigen, sondern auch dagegen selbstständig und selbstbewußt aufzutreten und sich zu positionieren ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

nochmal: 
Es gibt EU-rechtlich kein 45/0/10 statt Baglimit - das gibts nur oben drauf aufs jetzige mit 5/3 als ZUSATZmaßnahme gegen Angler  (während gerade massenhaft 30er Dorsche gefangen werden, die es laut Wissenschaft nicht geben soll).

Wer sowas als Diskussionsgrundlage sieht, kann das gerne. 

Ich nenne das weiter realpolitischen Verbotsirrsinn.,.

Aber dann hast Du ja in Frau Dr. und dem DAFV nen Freund, die will das ja auch weiterlaufen lassen. Setzt sie genauso in Sand wie die Angelverbote, denen sie letztlich auf kleinerer Fläche zustimmte.

Wer Verbote und Einschränkungen will, ist ja beim DAFV gut aufgehoben!
Sage ich schon immer...

@ Toni:
Nur sind die anderen hier NICHT das Thema, sondern eben der DAFV und das Wahlergebnis und was daraus folgt. 

Siehe Titel der Threads und Artikel zur Einleitung..


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ Toni:
> Nur sind die anderen hier NICHT das Thema, sondern eben der DAFV und das Wahlergebnis und was daraus folgt.



*"und was daraus folgt."

*Wir können nun hier spekulieren oder unisono ScheiZZezukunft schreien oder aber nachdenken, was daraus folgen muss ...
und da sind die anderen wegen der Wahl gefordert ... oder gar in der Verantwortung


----------



## Mefoangler53 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Lieber Thomas,
dass es jetzt ein Bag Limit gibt, ist auch schon bis zu mir durchgedrungen.
Das möchtest du ja gern weg haben. Da pflichte ich dir bei.
Dazu gehört aber auch eine tragfähige Diskussionsgrundlage.
Außerdem kannst auch du nicht bestreiten, dass die Dorschfänge in der westlichen Ostsee über die Jahre immer schlechter wurden.
Ich stimme dir zu: Daran sind nicht wir Angler Schuld.
Allerdings halte ich es für kurzsichtig, wenn wir uns bei der Lösung dieses Problems ausschließen wollen.
Wenn du daraus ableitest, ich hätte Freunde im, bzw. Freude am DAFV, kann ich nur sagen, *soviel *Frust und Verbohrtheit,
habe ich bei dir dann doch nicht erwartet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Laut Thünen ("wissenschaftliche " Grundlage für Baglimit) fangen Angler unabhängig vom Bestand immer ungefähr gleich viel..

Nein, solche "Wissenschaft" ist für mich KEINE Diskussionsgrundlage (für DAFV. LAV MEckPom und LSFV-SH und DMV leider schon). 

Solange es verboten ist wie in SH, dass man FREIWILLIG sein Schonmaß höher setzt, solange gibt es für mich KEINERLEI Zugeständnis an Wissenschaft, Politik oder einknickende und abnickende Anglerfeindverbände. 

Da Du gegen solche sinnlosen Verbote und Einschränkungen bist, warst Du nicht gemeint!!

Ich habe das ja allgemein geschrieben, den Schuh muss sich jeder selber anziehen.

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327465


----------



## Blauzahn (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> *"und was daraus folgt."
> 
> *Wir können nun hier spekulieren oder unisono ScheiZZezukunft schreien oder aber nachdenken, was daraus folgen muss ...
> und da sind die anderen wegen der Wahl gefordert ... oder gar in der Verantwortung



Sehe ich genauso, denn eine Wahl des Saarländers hätte ggf. einige LV wieder in die "Abwartestarre" versetzt.
Jetzt steht fest, dass es weitergeht wie bisher.
Die "Abtrünnigen" sollten sich auf zweiter Ebene treffen und endlich anfangen Alternativen zu bieten.

Abendgegrusel an die Isar


----------



## Blaubarschbube76 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

"Warum es allerdings immer noch organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer gibt, die das bezahlen statt mit ihren Vereinen aus ihren Verbänden rauszugehen, dazu fällt mir nix unseren Regeln entsprechendes ein...
:g:g:g"

Hallo, ich bin Vorsitzender eines Anglervereines in Brandenburg. Wo sollen wir denn angeln, wenn wir aus dem DAFV, bzw. Landesanglerverband Brandenburg austreten würden?? 
Im Forellenpuff? Die meisten Gewässer in Brandenburg sind nunmal vom Landesanglerverband gepachtet. Ein Austritt aus dem LAV Brandenburg käme einer Auflösung des Vereins gleich. Desweiteren muss ich sagen, daß wir von den Entscheidungen auf Bundesebene gar nicht soviel mitbekommen, diese Infos bekomme ich eher hier aus dem Forum. Und Eure Kritik an der Arbeit der Präsidentin und des Vorstandes kann ich auch nachvollziehen, obwohl es mir manchmal so vorkommt, als wenn sich der eine oder andere hier ganz schön reinsteigert in die Sache. 

Gruß Carsten 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Blaubarschbube76 schrieb:


> "Warum es allerdings immer noch organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer gibt, die das bezahlen statt mit ihren Vereinen aus ihren Verbänden rauszugehen, dazu fällt mir nix unseren Regeln entsprechendes ein...
> :g:g:g"
> 
> Hallo, ich bin Vorsitzender eines Anglervereines in Brandenburg. Wo sollen wir denn angeln, wenn wir aus dem DAFV, bzw. Landesanglerverband Brandenburg austreten würden??
> ...


 
 Auch wenn ich aus einem anderen Bundesland komm ist für mich als Vereinsmitglied dem nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Blaubarschbube76 schrieb:


> Desweiteren muss ich sagen, daß wir von den Entscheidungen auf Bundesebene gar nicht soviel mitbekommen, diese Infos bekomme ich eher hier aus dem Forum.


Dann MUSST DU diese Infos von eurem Landesverband EINFORDERN!!

Es ist doch eine Schande für jeden Verbandler, wenn der lesen muss, dass Du als Infoquelle quasi nur uns hast.

Und ihr wählt Delegierte in den Landesverband , in den Vorstand:
Wählt andere, wenn die jetzigen so schlecht informieren!

Euer LV verplempert auch eure Kohle:
 Die hatten die Chance, FÜR eine Beitragsminderung zu stimmen, der Antrag war da und wurde abgestimmt!

Statt dessen stimmte euer Landesverband dafür, weiter so viel Kohle wie bisher an den DAFV zu bezahlen - für diese bisher anglerfeindliche und komplett mangelhafte Leistung der letzten 4 Jahre.. 

Hoffentlich denkt ihr mal drüber nach, wenn die  von eurem LV  wieder mal ne Erhöhung von euch wollen.


----------



## Blauzahn (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Blaubarschbube76 schrieb:


> "Warum es allerdings immer noch organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer gibt, die das bezahlen statt mit ihren Vereinen aus ihren Verbänden rauszugehen, dazu fällt mir nix unseren Regeln entsprechendes ein...
> :g:g:g"
> 
> Hallo, ich bin Vorsitzender eines Anglervereines in Brandenburg. Wo sollen wir denn angeln, wenn wir aus dem DAFV, bzw. Landesanglerverband Brandenburg austreten würden??
> ...



Du hast was vergessen 
Die Gewässerpachten / der Gewässerpool haben mit dem BV soviel zu tun, wie der Fisch mt dem Fahrrad, nämlich garnüscht.
Gruß aus Sachsen von noch nem Vorsitzendem ...


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

@Blaubarschbube

Nicht austreten, sondern sich innerhalb des LAV für einen Austritt aus dem DAFV stark machen und bei befreundeten Vereinen dafür werben !!! Munition (Argumente) liefert dir das Board hier ja zur Genüge !!!

tight lines
Tom


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> @Blaubarschbube
> 
> Nicht austreten, sondern sich innerhalb des LAV für einen Austritt aus dem DAFV stark machen und bei befreundeten Vereinen dafür werben !!! Munition (Argumente) liefert dir das Board hier ja zur Genüge !!!
> 
> ...


#6#6#6

Siehe Blauzahn - auch dafür (raus aus Desaster-DAFV)  ein Kämpfer vor dem Herrn!

Und (bis jetzt) erfolgreich bei den Sachsen damit!

Venceremos


----------



## gründler (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Man darf hier auch nicht vergessen,in Westlichen Gefilden hat jeder Verein seine eigenen Gewässer gekauft oder gepachtet und es gibt nur wenige LV Gewässer.

In Östlichen Gefilden ist es genau anders rum,daher nicht ganz so einfach für manche Vereine tschüüü zu sagen.

Da hilft wie erwähnt nur Druck auf'n LV zum Austritt aus'n BV.

Die meisten "Westvereine" könnten da auch ihren LV verlassen weil Sie fast alle eigene Gewässer haben.

|wavey:


----------



## kati48268 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Es liegt nun an den Landesverbänden, die nicht im DAFV sind, deutlich kund zu tun, dass Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan zwar Angler vertritt, aber NICHT *DIE* Angler in Deutschland ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Äääääääääh, die müssen gar nix, die haben ja H-K nicht gewählt, die sind ja raus.
> Raus bedeutet ja, sich NICHT vertreten fühlen.. ..


Da geb ich Toni_1962 aber recht!

Was passiert, wenn Häppchen-Käse von der Politik als "Sprecherin DER Angler" angenommen wird, haben wir soeben gesehen (Stichwort Hagedorn).

Es täte dringend Not, dass die ausgetretenen LVs sich nicht völlig raushalten, sondern klar machen, dass der DAFV eben nur einen Teil der Angler vertritt.
Und eine gute Kooperation der ausgetretenen LVs könnte auch ein Gegengewicht darstellen + die Motivation der noch im BV organisierten heben, auch hinzuschmeißen und sich "den Freien" anzuschließen.


----------



## Blaubarschbube76 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



bastido schrieb:


> Es ist einfach nicht war, dass man in Brandenburg nur im Forellenpuff angeln kann wenn man nicht Mitglied in einem Verein ist. Das es für einen Verein nicht lustig ist, dessen Mitglieder eben Mitglied sind um einen bestimmten Gewässerpool günstig zu beangeln, kann ich mir vorstellen. Das Eine hat mit dem Anderen aber nichts zu tun. Gerade in Brandenburg kann ich jeden Tag im Jahr, wahrscheinlich sogar 2 oder 3 Jahre, ein anderes Gewässer beangeln ohne Mitglied in einem Verein oder Verband zu sein, ist halt teurer.


Das mit dem Forellenpuff war auch ironisch gemeint, klar kann ich mir von mehreren Berufsfischern Jahreskarten kaufen und habe damit das ganze Jahr über eine gute Auswahl an Angelgewässern, aber das könnte sich bei uns im Verein kaum einer leisten. 
Nichtsdestotrotz werde ich mich in diese DAFV - Problematik mal reinlesen um bei der nächsten KAV-Jahreshauptversammlung ein paar kritische Fragen stellen zu können. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fischer am Inn (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Hallo miteinander



kati48268 schrieb:


> Es täte dringend Not, dass die ausgetretenen LVs sich nicht völlig raushalten, sondern klar machen, dass der DAFV eben nur einen Teil der Angler vertritt.
> .



Die halten sich auch nicht zurück. Niedersachsen hat erklärt, dass sie auf der Bundesebene agieren wollen, nicht aber auf Europaebene. Bayern macht das volle Programm.
Nur deshalb müssen sie sich noch lange nicht zusammenschließen. Die handeln situationsabhängig manchmal allein, manchmal in Absprache.
Die politische Durchschlagskraft ist nicht primär von der Zahl der vertretenen Angler abhängig, sondern von der Güte der Argumente, der eingeschlagenen Strategie, dem Netzwerk ....

Und ob es das Interesse der ausgetretenen Verbände ist, den DAFV zu zerschlagen, das sei mal dahingestellt. 

Vielleicht treten gerade die großen Verbände wieder ein, wenn sie sicher sind, dass sie ihre Interessen durchsetzen können. Sei es weil der DAFV sich gewandelt hat, sei es weil er so klein und geschwächt ist, dass die großen Verbände eine sichere absolute Mehrheit bei Wiedereintritt haben ...

Der Möglichkeiten sind viele. Und es kann klug sein, den DAFV weiter vor sich hin wursteln zu lassen und die Sache von außen zu betrachten und seine eigenen Interessen selbständig zu verfolgen.

Dass es dabei gelegentlich krachen kann und Anglerinteressen beschädigt werden gehört zur heilsamen Entwicklung. Aus Schaden lernt man.

Darum braucht man sich nicht aufzuregen, dass die DAFV-Truppe im Amt bestätigt wurde. Das ist der notwendige Lauf der Dinge

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Blaubarschbube76 schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz werde ich mich in diese DAFV - Problematik mal reinlesen um bei der nächsten KAV-Jahreshauptversammlung ein paar kritische Fragen stellen zu können.


DANKE! 
Damit ist einmal mehr mein Job in diesem Fall getan!
Mehr kann ich mir für den Anfang nicht wünschen!



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Die politische Durchschlagskraft ist nicht primär von der Zahl der vertretenen Angler abhängig, sondern von der Güte der Argumente, der eingeschlagenen Strategie, dem Netzwerk ....


Vergiss es - da schätzt Du Politik zu hoch ein.
Argumente und Strategie sind denen wurscht, Netzwerk ist immens wichtig, haben andere meist bessere, Du kannst einem Politiker nur "Angst machen" (sprich in Bewegung bringen) , wenn der Angst um seine Wiederwahl haben muss (>> auf entsprechende Anglerzahl verweisen können)..

Und wer wie DAFV von 5 Mio Anglern (Quellen von Arlinghaus bis Allensnbach) nur 500.000 vertritt und dabei der Politik noch Zugeständnisse macht (Angelverbote AWZ), dabei auch nicht klagen will, wird von der Politik zu gerne als willfähriges Opfer genommen..

Mit 10 Mio Wählern drohen (Anglern plus Familie) und 6 Milliarden Kohle und 50.000 Arbeitsplätzen, das sind (leider) die Punkte, die da bei der Politik verfangen, Argumente und Co kannte vergessen - vielleicht mal vor 30 Jahren.....

Aber ist ja eh wurscht - nu wurde die Nicht/Einmalanglerin wider gewählt, weil sie das Gleiche sagte wie die Jahre davor:
Ab jetzt läuft alles besser.

Wird wohl werden wie die Jahre zuvor auch:
Es wird nix besser, sondern schlechter..

Wir bleiben natürlich dran, ein Gratulationsschreiben mit "Anregungen" ist in Arbeit ;-))))


----------



## Honeyball (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

@Blaubarschbube:

Genau *das* brauchen wir Angler in Deutschland: Vereine, dessen Vorsitzende eben nicht weggucken und abnicken, sondern sich informieren und einbringen. Wären Leute wie Du bei den Vereinsvorsitzenden in der Mehrheit, würden wir über Pöstchen und Persönchen ohne Charisma und Fähigkeiten gar nicht mehr diskutieren müssen.

Leider fällt es viel zu vielen leichter, im Schlamassel zu leben statt auszuscheren und nach Verbesserungen zu streben, solange es irgendeine Möglichkeit gibt, sich damit zu arrangieren.
Sprich: Solange man noch dort, wo man es möchte, angeln kann, wird keiner aktiv, um dagegen zu arbeiten, wenn andere dies nicht mehr können. Oh heiliger St. Florian, verschon mein Haus, zünd' andere an...:m


----------



## Ørret (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Vollkommen richtig honeyball....aber das du als bewusstes Nichtmitglied das schreibst!
 Die Vereine brauchen Leute wie dich zum Vorsitzenden:q:q#6


----------



## Honeyball (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Klar,
gäbe es solche Vereine mit solchen Vorsitzenden bei uns,hätte ich auch nichts dagegen, sie zu unterstützen. Hab ich ja z.B. auch gezielt mit 'ner Spende an den AVN gemacht.

Hätte ich die Zeit und Muße, selbst aktiv was zu machen, würde ich es ja auch tun. Aber bis zur Rente hab ich ja noch 12 Jahre und mein persönliches soziales Engagement liegt eben (noch) woanders.:m


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Es liegt nun an den Landesverbänden, die nicht im DAFV sind, deutlich kund zu tun, dass Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan zwar Angler vertritt, aber NICHT *DIE* Angler in Deutschland ...





Toni_1962 schrieb:


> *"und was daraus folgt."
> 
> *Wir können nun hier spekulieren oder unisono ScheiZZezukunft schreien oder aber nachdenken, was daraus folgen muss ...
> und da sind die anderen wegen der Wahl gefordert ... oder gar in der Verantwortung



DANKE!!
@Blauzahn
@kati48268
Ihr habt es verstanden!



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso, denn eine Wahl des Saarländers hätte ggf. einige LV wieder in die "Abwartestarre" versetzt.
> Jetzt steht fest, dass es weitergeht wie bisher.
> Die "Abtrünnigen" sollten sich auf zweiter Ebene treffen und endlich anfangen Alternativen zu bieten.
> 
> Abendgegrusel an die Isar





kati48268 schrieb:


> Da geb ich Toni_1962 aber recht!
> 
> Was passiert, wenn Häppchen-Käse von der Politik als "Sprecherin DER Angler" angenommen wird, haben wir soeben gesehen (Stichwort Hagedorn).
> 
> Es täte dringend Not, dass die ausgetretenen LVs sich nicht völlig raushalten, sondern klar machen, dass der DAFV eben nur einen Teil der Angler vertritt.


----------



## willmalwassagen (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Alle Revolutionen haben auf der Strasse, also ganz unten begonnen. Denkt mal darüber nach. Alles was da drüber ist ist gewählt, von wem auch immer und damit legitimiert,egal welchem Mist sie bauen.
DS ist gelebte Demokratie, in diesem Falle mit erheblichen Problemen. Aber offensichtlich werden lieber immer die selben Pfeiffen gewählt anstatt selbt mal was zu tun. Ausreden fürs Nichtstun hat ja auch immer jeder sofort parat. Dabei würde es reichen, Mitglied im Verein zu sein und das mit genügend kritischen Stimmen und dann auf der Mitgliederversammlung einfach mal unerwartet abstimmen.
Dann gibts plötzlich im Verein andere Führungen, in der Folge in den Verbänden.
Aber jammern ist ja auch sehr schön.


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Alle Revolutionen haben auf der Strasse, also ganz unten begonnen. Denkt mal darüber nach. Alles was da drüber ist ist gewählt, von wem auch immer und damit legitimiert,egal welchem Mist sie bauen.
> DS ist gelebte Demokratie, in diesem Falle mit erheblichen Problemen. Aber offensichtlich werden lieber immer die selben Pfeiffen gewählt anstatt selbt mal was zu tun. Ausreden fürs Nichtstun hat ja auch immer jeder sofort parat. Dabei würde es reichen, Mitglied im Verein zu sein und das mit genügend kritischen Stimmen und dann auf der Mitgliederversammlung einfach mal unerwartet abstimmen.
> Dann gibts plötzlich im Verein andere Führungen, in der Folge in den Verbänden.
> Aber jammern ist ja auch sehr schön.



was fürn Quatsch.
Versuch mal als nicht Einheimischer im Saarland Mitglied in einem Angelverein zu werden. Wenn Dein Opa nicht schon im Ort geboren wurde, hast Du keine Chance.|krach:


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

übrigens glaub ich nicht, dass die Saarländer austreten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> übrigens glaub ich nicht, dass die Saarländer austreten.


Warten wirs ab - so große Töne wie der Saarvize hier von sich gegeben hat, wäre alles andere ja nur noch peinlich...

Aber das ist der DAFV und die ihn noch tragenden Bodensatz- und Abnickverbände auch - die wählen ja Frau Dr. trotz all der Peinlichkeiten (Zustimmung zu Angelverboten, seltsame "Umschreibung" Haushalt 2017/2018, bescheuerte Baglimit - Linie, keine Klagen, versagen in Europa und Bund etc.) und es stört weder die noch die da organisierten Vereine...

So what?

Peinlich?
Inkompetent?
Anglerfeindlich?
DAFV!

Kann man trotzdem wählen wie Frau Dr. ja auch gewählt wurde - denn ab jetzt (>> gleiche Aussage die letzten 3 Jahre, es wurde aber immer nur schlechter) will Frau Dr. und ihr Haufen ja alles besser machen....

Da kann dann selbst ein Saarpräsi, der nicht mal gegen eine Nicht/Einmalanglerin bestehen kann, bei der Trümmertruppe bleiben - das gehört doch zusammen, oder nicht?


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Mai 2017)

die sind so verbandshörig, die fallen eher ihrem Vize in den Rücken, als auszutreten.

die nennen das Treue. 
nach deren Auffassung kann das nie peinlich sein


----------



## Mefoangler53 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> was fürn Quatsch.
> Versuch mal als nicht Einheimischer im Saarland Mitglied in einem Angelverein zu werden. Wenn Dein Opa nicht schon im Ort geboren wurde, hast Du keine Chance.|krach:



Ich staune wieder mal. Wieso können die dir das verwehren?
Ist dann nicht die Gemeinnützigkeit des Vereins gefährdet?
Wäre dann steuerlich interessant.


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

ich hab fast 25 Jahre im Saarland gelebt, ich versuchte es die ganze Zeit bei verschiedensten Vereinen


----------



## Franky (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Mefoangler53 schrieb:


> Ich staune wieder mal. Wieso können die dir das verwehren?
> Ist dann nicht die Gemeinnützigkeit des Vereins gefährdet?
> Wäre dann steuerlich interessant.



Es gibt kein "Recht auf Mitgliedschaft" in einem Verein. Man kann Dir die Mitgliedschaft auch ohne triftigen Grund verwehren. Mit der Gemeinnützigkeit hat das nichts zu tun; die besagt nur, dass der Verein "nicht gewinnorientiert" arbeitet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

offtopic an
wird oft mit dem Brüsseler "Jedermannsrecht" verwechselt. Naturschutzverbände müssen jeden aufnehmen (nicht gemeinnützige), der Satzung und Ziele mitträgt, Ausnahme Dachverbände, da müssen dann aber 70 oder 75% der Mitgliedsverbände Einzelmitglieder aufnehmen..
offtopic aus..

Immer noch keine Veröffentlichung beim Saarverband...

Und hat jemand ne Agenda für die näxten Jahre schon gesehen, weil jetzt ja alles besser gemacht werden soll, was da nun KONKRET geplant wäre?


----------



## Saarwoelfchen (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ich hab fast 25 Jahre im Saarland gelebt, ich versuchte es die ganze Zeit bei verschiedensten Vereinen



Halte die Aussage basierend auf mehr als 40 jährige Zugehörigkeit zu einem saarländischen Angelverein als fragwürdig, denn in dieser Zeit wurden nur sporadisch Ablehnungen ausgesprochen. Die betroffenen Kollegen , auf die das zutrifft haben aber Weiherordnungen und gesetzliche Vorgaben als Einschränkung Ihrer Persönlichkeitsrechte betrachtet, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Saarland raus aus dem Verband, tja wenn es mit der Neuorientierung ernst gemeint war, ist Hier der Indikator gesetzt.

Warum nicht, wenn sich die ausgetretenen Vereine und Verbände organisieren, dann gibt es eine Alternative zu der aktuellen Situation. Wenn man sich auf Basisgrundsätze einigt und das Klein Klein weg lässt, dann ab dafür.

Jeder der kritisieren kann hat sicherlich auch Ideen wie es besser läuft und ist bestimmt auch kompromissbereit.

Grüsse von der Saarschleife

PS Sofern jemand Interesse an einer aktiven Vereinsmitgliedschaft in einem Angelverein an der unteren Saar hat, einfach melden#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Saarwoelfchen schrieb:


> Saarland raus aus dem Verband, tja wenn es mit der Neuorientierung ernst gemeint war, ist Hier der Indikator gesetzt.


warten wirs ab ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Saarwoelfchen schrieb:


> Warum nicht, wenn sich die ausgetretenen Vereine und Verbände organisieren, dann gibt es eine Alternative zu der aktuellen Situation. Wenn man sich auf Basisgrundsätze einigt und das Klein Klein weg lässt, dann ab dafür.



Und wieder das Märchen von der "Alternative". Wenn sich die LV auf Basisgrundsätze einigen und das Klein-Klein weglassen, brauchen wir keinen Bundesverband. 
Die noch im DAFV organisierten Verbände brauchen diesen doch nur um nicht selbst aktiv werden zu müssen. Dass der DAFV so gut wie nicht aktiv ist, und wenn dann kontraproduktiv, ist dabei scheinbar egal. Hauptsache man muss nicht selber ran.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Ich geh noch weiter:
Die ausgetretenen und gekündigten Landesverbände sind die, welche wirklich was für Angler erreichen wollen..

*Die verbliebenen, naturschützenden Bodensatz- und Abnickverbände im Rest-DAFV wollen gar nicht, dass da was passiert oder aktiv für Angler und das Angeln gearbeitet wird *- so haben sie immer einen Sündenbock fürs eigene Versagen..

Aber Frau Dr. hat ja jetzt das vierte Jahr in Folge angekündigt, dass ab jetzt alles anders, besser und professioneller wird - ich bin gespannt auf die Agenda und die Punkte für die nächsten 4 Jahre..

Die sie sicher dann bald vorlegen wird, nach dem grandiosen Wahlerfolg von Reste-Vertretern von ca. 500.000 organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern unter den ca. 5  Mio. Anglern...


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Schaut euch doch die Aufgaben und Ziele des Verbandes laut Satzung §2 an.
Ich bin mir sicher, dass viele dies gar nicht kennen!
Lest die Aufgaben und Ziele durch und überlegt, ob sich die einfachen Hobbyangler, also wir, dort überhaupt finden !!

NA ... wo stehen wir dort?


Quelle: www.dafv.de/images/satzung_dafv.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Haben wir bereits alles vor, bei und während der Konfusion in vielen Artikeln und Nachfragen ausgeführt, als der erste Satzungsentwurf bekannt wurde...

Ebenso die Äußerungen von Frau Dr., dass der DAFV zuerst Naturschutzverband sei und deswegen Naturschutz schon rechtlich immer an erster Stelle  zu stehen habe..

Haben all die organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer in den nicht gekündigten, naturschützenden Abnick- und Bodensatzverbänden des Rest-DAFV sicher alle gelesen (hätten es zumindest können), da die sich ja gut und umfänglich informieren bevor sie die Macht an ihre Delegierten abgeben....

Und dann dennoch ihren Delegierten den Auftrag mit auf den Weg gegeben, Frau Dr. und ihre Naturschützer gegen Angler und Angeln mit dieser überwältigenden Mehrheit auszustatten - also ist es der Wunsch und Wille der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer im Rest-DAFV dass Naturschutz eben das Wichtigste ist und nicht Anglerschutz...


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Haben wir bereits alles vor, bei und während der Konfusion in vielen Artikeln und Nachfragen ausgeführt, als der erste Satzungsentwurf bekannt wurde...
> 
> Ebenso die Äußerungen von Frau Dr., dass der DAFV zuerst Naturschutzverband sei und deswegen Naturschutz schon rechtlich immer an erster Stelle  zu stehen habe..
> 
> ...




Ohhh .. da steht als Aufgabe und Ziel neben dem Naturschutz explizit auch TIERSCHUTZ !

Achtung an die LVs: AUFWACHEN!

und .. was nun zu spüren ist, da steht aauch als Aufgabe und Ziel laut Satzung:

" [Förderung des] schonenden Umgang der Angelfischerei mit der Umwelt" 

Nein Thomas, ich bin mir sicher, dass LVs wie auch in LVs organisierte Vereine die Satzung nicht kennen!

Wenn Vorstände von Vereinen hier im Thread schreiben, dass sie wegen des Gewässerpools im DAFV sein müssen, können wir uns der Aufklärung der LVs und ihrer Vereine sicher sein ... ...



Angeln muss über Natur, Umwelt und Tierschutz stehen
und
nicht untergeordnet 
wie in der Satzung des DAFV


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ohhh .. da steht als Aufgabe und Ziel neben dem Naturschutz explizit auch TIERSCHUTZ !


Vollkommen richtig, haben wir damals auch schon abgekotzt drüber..

Zum Thema hier:
Frau Dr. hat ja jetzt das vierte Jahr in Folge angekündigt, dass ab jetzt alles anders, besser und professioneller wird - ich bin gespannt auf die Agenda und die Punkte für die nächsten 4 Jahre..

Die sie sicher dann bald vorlegen wird, nach dem grandiosen Wahlerfolg von Reste-Vertretern von ca. 500.000 organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern unter den ca. 5  Mio. Anglern...


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Thomas, wenn man was ändern will, 
darf man nicht gegen Personen im DAFV treten,
sondern gegen die Satzung

denn

Personen sind austauschbar

und egal, welche Person im Präsidium sitzt, die Person ist an die Satzung gebunden


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Thomas, wenn man was ändern will,
> darf man nicht gegen Personen im DAFV treten,
> sondern gegen die Satzung
> 
> ...


Ja und? 
Wie oft hab ich schon geschrieben, dass das ganze System verrottet ist und es nicht an Personen liegt?

Siehst Du ja daran, wenn anglerfeindliche und naturschützende Delegierte der abnickenden Bodensatzverbände im Rest-DAFV mit so einer Mehrheit eine tier- und naturschützende Nicht/Einmalanglerin zur Präsine wählen...

Nun MUSS aber eben mal Frau Dr., nachdem sie gewählt wurde, Butter bei die Fische tun...

Satzung wollen die übrigens ändern, davon ab, nächstes Jahr.

Wenn sie da (wie zu erwarten) genauso kompetent arbeiten wie bei der (Kon)Fusion und alle guten Ratschläge und Diskussionspunkte (aus 2011 schon: http://www.anglerneuigkeiten.de/2011-11/alternativer-satzungsentwurf/) in den Wind schlagen, wird aber bei der Desaster- und Dilettantentruppe wieder der gleiche anglerfeindliche Dreckmurks raus kommen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Wen die wählen ist doch egal ...

ob 
Fr. Dr. Happan-Kasan
Hr. Schneiderlöchner
Fr. Prof. Dr. Dr. mult. Flechtzopf
Hr. Magengeschwür

das ist egal

jeder würde und wird weiterhin im Sinne der bisherigen Satzung handeln
Fr. Dr. muss nicht angeln, nicht fischen ... nichts ...
un d wenn sie nicht den Auftrag bekommt, die SATZUNG zu ändern, wird sich nichts ändern ...

Personendiskussionen sind Buchstabenverschwendung, solange nicht eine Person ausdrücklich die Satzung ändern will ...

PS:
sehe nun nachdem ich geantwortet habe deinen Hinweis zur Satzungsänderung:
es ist schwer zu diskutieren, wenn während der Antwort das, auf das geantwortet wird, editiert wird


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> PS:
> sehe nun nachdem ich geantwortet habe deinen Hinweis zur Satzungsänderung:
> es ist schwer zu diskutieren, wenn während der Antwort das, auf das geantwortet wird, editiert wird


Sorry, bin manchmal zu schnell beim drücken, musste erst noch den Link wieder raussuchen und einfügen..

Zur geplanten Satzungsänderung zum Verständnis (also die, welche überhaupt noch verstehen können, also nicht die Bodensatzresttruppen):
Argument war, weil sich der DAFV und seine Führung "eingeengt" fühlen...

Was das zukünftig dann für die Einflussmöglichkeiten der Mitglieder bedeutet, werde ich Dir nicht erläutern brauchen - und die Abnicker werdens eh nicht verstehen sondern halt wieder wie immer zustimmen..


----------



## Honeyball (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Als ich neulich einen Besuch im Krankenhaus machte, konnte ich zufällig das Gespräch von 4 Herren im weißen Kittel mitverfolgen, offenbar Chirurgen:

Der erste: Ich mag es, Buchhalter zu operieren. Da ist innen drin alles durch nummeriert.

Der zweite: Aber Elektriker sind auch nicht schlecht, überall verschiedene Farbcodes, da kann nichts schief gehen.

Der dritte: Ich hatte neulich einen Bibliothekar auf dem Tisch. Da war alles schön alphabetisch geordnet.

Der vierte: Aber es geht doch nichts über Angelverbandsfunktionäre. Kein Herz, kein Hirn, keine Eier, und der Kopf und der Arsch sind untereinander austauschbar. Da kann man nun garnix verkehrt machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Du rettest meinen Morgen ;-)
DANKE!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Obwohl der hier mal postende Saarvize (inzwischen verschwunden?) gerade auch zu Recht!!) die mangelnde Öffentlichkeitsarbeit des DAFV kritisierte, hat der DAFV schon zu HV und Wahl veröffentlicht - der angeblich alles besser machend könnende Saarverband  allerdings bis dato weder zur HV, noch zur Wahl, noch zum (angekündigten) Austritt bei Nichtwahl Schneiderlöchner.

Werde weiter beobachten.....


----------



## Honeyball (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Der neue Messias ist halt doch kein As sondern nur ein Messi :m


----------



## GandRalf (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Den muss ich mir merken!

:g


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Obwohl der hier mal postende Saarvize (inzwischen verschwunden?) gerade auch zu Recht!!) die mangelnde Öffentlichkeitsarbeit des DAFV kritisierte, hat der DAFV schon zu HV und Wahl veröffentlicht - der angeblich alles besser machend könnende Saarverband  allerdings bis dato weder zur HV, noch zur Wahl, noch zum (angekündigten) Austritt bei Nichtwahl Schneiderlöchner.
> 
> Werde weiter beobachten.....



wie ich schon mal schrieb,
ich glaube nicht, dass sich bei denen was tut#d


----------



## Ørret (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Obwohl der hier mal postende Saarvize (inzwischen verschwunden?) gerade auch zu Recht!!) die mangelnde Öffentlichkeitsarbeit des DAFV kritisierte, hat der DAFV schon zu HV und Wahl veröffentlicht - der angeblich alles besser machend könnende Saarverband  allerdings bis dato weder zur HV, noch zur Wahl, noch zum (angekündigten) Austritt bei Nichtwahl Schneiderlöchner.
> 
> Werde weiter beobachten.....




Sich so rein gar nicht zur Wahl zu äußern hat null Charakter... Finde ich ganz schön schwach|peinlich


----------



## Brotfisch (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Die zahlreichen enttäuschten Reaktionen zeigen, dass einige auf Verbesserungen durch eine Nichtwiederwahl von Frau Happach-Kasan gehofft haben. 
Dazu ein paar Anmerkungen:
(1) Der Leidensdruck innerhalb des DAFV ist offenbar nicht groß genug und wird offensichtlich nicht der Person Happach-Kasan allein zugeschrieben, dass jeder Gegenkandidat gleich bevorzugt würde. Das unterstreicht die Wiederwahl von Frau Happach-Kasan mit einem guten und dem schlechten Wahlergebnis des Herrn Schneiderlöchner.
(2) Nicht nur Frau Happach-Kasan, sondern fast die gesamte "alte Garde" wurde wiedergewählt, so sie kandidierte, obwohl darunter - soweit ich es beurteilen kann - ausser dem Vizepräsidenten Wichmann, keine Leistungsträger sind.
(3) Die verbliebenen Delegierten machen die offenkundigen Probleme also weder an der Person Happach-Kasan, noch an den bisher agierenden Präsidiumsmitgliedern fest. Ihnen ist offenbar das vereinsrechtliche Minimum an Weiterfunktionieren wichtiger, als irgendeine personelle Veränderung.
(4) Dass der Kandidat Schneiderlöchner nicht nur kein entscheidend unterschiedliches Alternativprogramm, sondern vor allem keine Alternativmannschaft hatte, hat nicht überzeugen können.
(5) Die hohen Zustimmungsraten sind zustande gekommen, weil sich die kritischen Delegierten durch Austritte in die Stimmrechtslosigkeit verabschiedet hatte. LV-Austritte sind kein taugliches Mittel, um Veränderungen im Verband durchzusetzen. Das Präsidium im Rumpfverband kann dadurch nur um so leichter die eigene Machtposition festigen.
(6) Die Strategie der organisierten wie der außerverbandlichen Opposition, durch Geldentzug und Festmachen aller Probleme an der Person von Frau Happach-Kasan festzumachen, ist nicht aufgegangen. Eine Opposition muss, wenn sie erfolgreich sein will, nicht nur fachlich überzeugende Alternativen aufzeigen, sondern auch stimmmächtig werden.
(7) Es kann zumindest nicht ausgeschlossen werden, dass die Angriffe auf den Verband durch Austritte und durch "außerparlamentarische" Polemik im Rumpf-Verband zu Trutzburgeffekten geführt haben, die einer inhaltlichen Weiterentwicklung des Verbandes eher hinderlich sind. Anders sind die guten Wahlergebnisse nicht zu erklären.
(8) Der mangelhafte Performance des Präsidiums wird auch von den allermeisten der Delegierten wahrgenommen, führt aber nicht dazu, dass sie bei der formalen Fortexistenz des Verbandes Risiken einzugehen bereit ist, weil sie weder personelle, noch inhaltliche Alternativen sieht. Ursache dafür ist, dass zwar ausreichend Kritik geübt, aber eine alternative Ausrichtung des Verbandes im Sinne einer echten Lobbypolitik für Angler nicht klar formuliert und deswegen auch nicht greifbar eingefordert ist. Das Weiterregieren von Funktionären, die trotz Fehlleistungen und Skandälchen seit über 15 Jahren in ihrer Funktion sind und offenbar nur an eigenen Pfründen interessiert sind, hat keinerlei Auswirkungen auf das Stimmverhalten, bei dem es scheinbar nur um die formale Erfüllung vereinsrechtlicher Mindeststandards geht.
(9) Die organisierte und die außerverbandliche Opposition sind nicht in der Lage, ihre Kritik zu einer wirkmächtigen Strategie werden zu lassen. Der Entzug der Beitragsmittel schwächt zwar den DAFV, aber mehr noch die Austrittsverbände in ihrer verbandspolitischen Einflussmöglichkeit.
(10) Der Minderleistungs-DAFV wird strukturell gestärkt (nicht inhaltlich) und eben nicht geschwächt, indem Kritik nicht innerhalb des Verbandes diskutiert wird, sondern nur noch ausserhalb des Verbandes  geübt wird.
(11) Wenn sich der strategische Ansatz der Opposition nicht grundsätzlich ändert, wird sich in der Interessenvertretung der Angler in Deutschland wenig ändern. Eine Opposition, die so vorgeht, trägt Mitverantwortung an den unsäglichen Angelverboten in der Ostsee durch die Bundesumweltministerin, vor denen uns hoffentlich der CSU-Landwirtschaftsminister rettet.
(12) Der DAFV hat sich mit der Wiederwahl seiner Uralt-Garde in die 90er Jahre des vorherigen Jahrtausends zurückgewählt. Dazu hat er keine Alternative gesehen und wohl auch keine gehabt. Das ist ein Generationen-, auf jeden Fall aber ein personal-strukturelles Problem; dieses wird der Verband wahrscheinlich auf Jahre hinaus nicht angehen. Lobbyarbeit ist nicht zu erwarten, wohl aber Kosten für Aktivitäten, die sich als Lobbyarbeit ausgeben.
(13) Die Solidarität des Deutschen Fischereiverbandes und des Deutschen Jagdschutzverbandes durch Hartwig Fischer sind ein ermutigendes Zeichen. Sie muss aber genutzt werden, um deutlich stärker als bisher nicht nur aus dem Verband heraus, sondern im Rahmen einflussreicherer Allianzen gemeinsam Lobbyarbeit zu organisieren - und zwar nicht nur sporadisch und in einzelnen Kampagnenaktionen, sondern als permanenten politischen Einflussprozess. Die Anglerschaft muss dafür die erforderlichen Ressourcen durch Beitragsmittel zur Verfügung stellen. Das wird sie erst dann tun, wenn der Verband abgestimmte Kooperations- und Aktionskonzepte vorlegt. Nach heutiger Einschätzung ist der DAFV davon noch mindestens zehn Jahre entfernt.


----------



## Wegberger (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Hallo Brotfisch,

wenn ich deine Punkte so lese, bedeutete es doch deiner Meinung nach:

Austreten aus dem DAFV kann nur der halbe Weg zur Besserung sein -> es muss zwingend ein neuorientierte Bundesverband geschaffen werden, der hier in Konkurenz zum DAFV agiert - oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



> Der Leidensdruck innerhalb des DAFV ist offenbar nicht groß genug


Der DAFV sind nur die Funktionäre und Delegierten - die haben, wenn sie überhaupt selber angeln, doch eh keine wirkliche Ahnung und haben daher noch nie gelitten.



> Die verbliebenen Delegierten machen die offenkundigen Probleme


Die sehen keine Probleme, weil sie es nicht ansatzweise begreifen..



> LV-Austritte sind kein taugliches Mittel, um Veränderungen im Verband durchzusetzen.


Keiner will durch Austritte den Verband ändern, das wäre wirklich sinnlos. Man geht raus, weil der DAFV sinn- und wirkungslos ist

Solidarität DFV und Jagdverband sind leere Platitüden ohne jeden Inhalt.

Mit relevanten DFV und DJV Leuten sprechen, was sie vom DAFV halten..

Natürlich wird man bei einem Grußwort sich solidarisch erklären..

Muster ohne Wert..

Es bleibt wie es ist - DAFV muss weg, sonst wird es immer schlimmer, es gibt nachweisbar KEINERLEI positive Entwicklung, schon die Auswahl absolut ungeeigneten Personals im Hauptamt spricht Bände.

Und das ist in meinen Augen voll daneben (um es boardregelkonform auszudrücken):


> Eine Opposition, die so vorgeht, trägt Mitverantwortung an den unsäglichen Angelverboten in der Ostsee durch die Bundesumweltministerin, vor denen uns hoffentlich der CSU-Landwirtschaftsminister rettet


Hat die Opposition Frau Dr. etwa gezwungen, wie auf dem VA von ihr zugegeben, den Angelverboten auf verkleinerter Flache nicht zu widersprechen bzw. zu zustimmen gegenüber Rodust, Hendricks, Hagedorn, Flasbarth im BMUB?

Lächerlich..........

Ohne den Aufschrei einer verbandlichen Opposition in und ausserhalb des DAFV wie auch der Initiative gegen Angelverbote und den Organisatoren der Demo wäre dann auch gerade dank DAFV das Angelverbot schon lange in Kraft. Nur durch diese wurde Schmidt (nachweisbar, vorliegende Schreiben) tätig, der dafür komplett beim Baglimitt versagt ..

So ein Geschreibsel gegen die einzigen, die aktiv etwas gegen die Verbote unternehmen, empfinde ich (boardregelkonform ausgedrückt) als mindestens geschmacklos..


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

und die Saarländer - was ne ausführliche Beschreibung der HV und für die Schlappe, als organisierter Sport- und Angelfischer gegen eine 4 Jahre erfolglose Nicht/Einmalanglerin zu verlieren......

mimimimimimimi......

Da dann pdf runterladen zum lesen

mimimimimimi.....


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

"Es bleibt also abzuwarten, ob die Lobbyarbeit des DAFV tatsächlich effektiver wird."
Kein Wort von Austritt, wie ich vorhergesagt habe#d


----------



## Deep Down (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Das ist nicht nur nicht mal mimimimi, sondern das ist die Antwort auf jegliche Austrittsankündigungen. 
Man hoffe ja, dass die Gegenkandidatur nun zum Umdenken angeregt habe. Das ist Ankuschelkurs!


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

"Demzufolge wurde dem amtierenden Präsidium eingeräumt sich aufwendig zu
inszenieren und den Gegenkandidaten lediglich zugestanden, sich kurz vorzustellen." 
Im Vorfeld wollte er sich ja nicht über seine Ausrichtung äußern, und da hat man ihn nicht gelassen.
Eigentor halt


----------



## Honeyball (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Wenn irgendwer in der vollen Straßenbahn einen fahren lässt, dann stinkt es halt mal 3 Minuten und danach hat man sowohl den Furz als auch den Furzer wieder vergessen.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

grins - nett formuliert ;-))


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

stellt euch vor, ein Aal hätte nicht mehr Rückrat als Schn... , er könnte sich nicht mehr durchschlängeln. Er könnte nur noch schleimen


----------



## kati48268 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und die Saarländer
> mimimimimimimi......
> Da dann pdf runterladen zum lesen


Mein Gott, ist das eine peinliche Presseerklärung!

"Der Kandidat" wird nicht ein Mal namentlich benannt. Ist ihm die Niederlage so peinlich, dass er nicht mal mehr über seine Kandidatur sprechen mag?

Wer im Vorfeld UND nun auch im Nachgang so über den DAFV und seine Mitglieder schimpft, der kann doch nicht nun auch noch drin bleiben wollen.
Ist der saarländische LV sogar für einen Austritt zu feige?

Selbst wenn man meint, das dieser Bundesverband bestehen bleiben soll, was soll denn jetzt noch positives für das Saarland dabei raus kommen?

_Schneiderlöchlein, 
du hast im Vorfeld das Maul so weit aufgerissen, 
wenn du, 
nachdem du gegen Häppchen-Käse verkackt hast 
-und das will was heissen- ,
nicht die Pussy des Jahres sein willst, 
dann schmeiss denen die Kündigung ins Haus._


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Heute aus nem LV gehört:
Er hatte mal Eier, als er angetreten ist..

Jetzt sind bestenfalls noch Eierstöckchen ...


----------



## Saarwoelfchen (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wenn irgendwer in der vollen Straßenbahn einen fahren lässt, dann stinkt es halt mal 3 Minuten und danach hat man sowohl den Furz als auch den Furzer wieder vergessen.:m



Hallo, 

Wenn man so manchen Beitrag so liest, den man getrost als ausgemachten Hirnfurz einstufen darf oder sogar muss, freu ich mich auf die Zeit nach den 3 Minuten.

Ich denke es gibt keinen Grund jemanden als Person anzugehen, das ist nicht nur schlechter Stil sondern zeugt auch von einer geistigen Unreife  und mehr gibt es dazu nicht anzumerken.

Wäre toll wenn man beim Thema bleibt und die Diskussionen in der Sache hart aber auch fair zu führen.

Die gute Frau ist nun wiedergewählt und basta.
Kritik und sachliche Diskussion immer, aber nur den Motzki machen ohne aktiv dagegen zu werden das ist erbärmlich.

Wer hat mal gesagt : Viele Tausende sagen, was kann ich da als Einzelner da machen?

In diesem Sinne 

Grüße von der Saarschleife


----------



## kati48268 (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Saarwoelfchen schrieb:


> Die gute Frau ist nun wiedergewählt und basta.


Und im Saarland macht man
- nach einer peinlichen Presserklärung-
_(oder wie findest du diese???)_
dann einfach genauso weiter, bleibt in dem Clübchen und löhnt und zahlt obwohl man doch alles sch***e findet?

Wenn Schneiderlöchlein jetzt nicht austritt,
ist es nur der Beweis dafür,
dass sich mit ihm auch rein gar nichts geändert hätte!


----------



## Jose (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Saarwoelfchen schrieb:


> ...
> Es kann jetzt in gewohnter Manier weitergehen, und selbst die wertgeschätzten Kommentatoren können frei nach Von Gutenberg mit "Kopieren und Einfügen" die ganzen Kommentare der Vergangenheit nutzen...


die "wertgeschätzten kommentatoren"
wissen immerhin zu unterscheiden zwischen dem 
bibel-gutenberg und dem
copy&paste-guttenberg

aber weiter kein problem, wir alle kennen den saarländischen bildungsnotstand...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Ich bin nur gespannt, ob den großkotzigen Ankündigungen hier durch den Vize ((Massen)Austritte), dann wenigstens beim FV Saar Taten folgen werden. 
Angeblich (hab ich aber nix vorliegen dazu, nur gehört) solls ja einen Vorstandsbeschluss gegeben haben, bei Scheitern auszutreten ausm DAFV, so auch kommuniziert..

Damit ist aber nun auch das Saarland eh durch - sie wollten statt mehr Anglerschutz mehr Tierschutz im Fischereigesetz haben, im Bund spielen sie nun definitiv nach diesem dilettantischen Aufständchen ihres Präsis gar keine Rolle mehr und sind daher für Angler und das Angeln in D kaum noch relevant. 

Ruhe weiter, Saarverband..


----------



## Saarwoelfchen (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

...aber weiter kein problem, wir alle kennen den saarländischen bildungsnotstand...[/QUOTE]

Nun das ist genau die Art der Kommunikation, welche man braucht  und die Alle voranbringt.

 Ein Beitrag, der Sache dienlich mein Respekt, ein Kommentar komplett an der Sache vorbei und geistig einfach strukturiert, dann die 3 Minuten abwarten und vergessen.

 Grüsse von der Saarschleife

 PS: Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten!|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Saarwoelfchen schrieb:


> komplett an der Sache vorbei und geistig einfach strukturiert, dann die 3 Minuten abwarten und vergessen.


Wie die Arbeit vom Saarverband?? 
:q:q:q


----------



## Honeyball (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Tja, liebes Saarwoelfchen, mit dem kleinen aber feinen Unterschied, dass bei meinem Vergleich nicht auch noch was Dickes dabei war...


----------



## ulli1958m (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Heute aus nem LV gehört:
> Er hatte mal Eier, als er angetreten ist..
> 
> Jetzt sind bestenfalls noch Eierstöckchen ...


ups....isser jetzt weiblich, dat Schneiderlöchlein :q:q:q

 #h


----------



## Wegberger (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Hallo,

wirklich erschreckend ist, das seit 7 Jahren dieses Thema gleich geblieben ist.

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=188718

Post 10 von Ralle .... nichts mehr hinzuzufügen ... auf die nächsten 7 Jahre #g


----------



## Sharpo (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wirklich erschreckend ist, das seit 7 Jahren dieses Thema gleich geblieben ist.
> 
> ...



Das Thema ist so alt wie der VDSF selbst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Hab mal das Offtopic hier (inkl. meines - SORRY dafür) in den Thread mit dem passenden Titel für DAFV - Freunden verschoben:
Wie den DAFV besser machen?

Hier bleibt weiter festzuhalten, dass die Delegierten und Funktionäre der abnickenden Bodensatzlandesverbände des anglerfeindlichen, naturschützenden Rest-DAFV mit großer Mehrheit für ein "Weiter So" gestimmt haben und sich so als komplett untauglich für die Vertretung von Anglerinteressen erwiesen haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Als möglicher Abschluss der Berichterstattung über den Saarpräsi Schneiderlöchner und seine Verband (wayne juckt das Saarland und sein Verband, wenn er nicht kandidiert/verliert? ), hier die aktuelle Tätigkeit des Saarverbandes, das ist sicherlich anscheinend mit das Wichtigste nach der verlorenen Wahl beim DAFV und dem überwältigenden "weiter so" der Delegierten und Funktionäre der abnickenden Bodensatzverbände im Rest-DAFV:

*Fischereiverband Saar lässt Treidelschiff "Anna Léonie" am Pfingstmontag "rocken"*
https://www.fischereiverband-saar.de/



Wärs nicht so peinlich und schädlich für Angler und Angeln , wärs echt nur noch zum lachen diese Dilettanten-Posse, ob im Bund oder im Saarland...


----------



## kati48268 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Ich wette, wenn die Christel morgens ihre Mauken auf den Bettvorleger stellt,
denkt sie jedes Mal an den aus dem Saarland gesprungenen Tiger.

Da nun anscheinden nicht mal mehr der BV-Austritt ein Thema ist, die Verbandler aus dem Riesenbundesland einfach so weiter machen wie bisher und all die grossmäulige Kritik sich als heisse Luft entpuppt hat,
ist Schneiderlöchlein für mich nur noch die Verbands-Pussy des Jahres.

Bei all der mehr als berechtigten & vernichtenden Kritik an der Katastrophen-Präsidentin:
die richtige Person hat gewonnen.


----------



## kati48268 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

In der aktuellen Rute & Rolle wird über die Wiederwahl berichtet.
Im Kurzinterview Seite 15
und natürlich breit in den "DAFV-Verbandsnachrichten" (Seite 84ff)

Auffallend:
mit keinem einzigen Wort wird auf den Gegenkandidaten eingegangen,
es wird nicht mal erwähnt, dass es einen Gegenkandidaten gab! :m


*Hey, Saarlandpräsi,
wie wenig Stolz, Charakter & Rückgrat muss man eigentlich haben, 
um nach einer solchen Demütigung samt kräftigem Hinterhertreten 
immer noch in diesem Bundesverband zu bleiben?!
Du bist wahrlich:*


kati48268 schrieb:


> nur noch die Verbands-Pussy des Jahres.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

mit Eiern gestartet - und als Rührei gelandet ....


----------



## Kolja Kreder (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Eier reiche halt nicht. Man muss auch einen Plan haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

und Kompetenz...

Kann man aber ja bei noch im DAFV befindlichen Verbände beides nicht erwarten.. 

Sonst wären sie ja nicht mehr drin:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Das Schlimmste:*
> Die in meinen Augen absolut nur noch tump-dumpf abnickenden, kritiklosen Bodensatzvasallenverbände, die diesen anglerfeindlichen, naturschützenden und inkompetenten Rest-DAFV immer noch nicht nur stützen, sondern finanzieren, lassen die weiterhin schlicht gewähren.
> KEINE Kritik!
> KEINE Aufforderung, es endlich besser zu machen!
> ...


----------



## Deep Down (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Pussies haben keine Eier!


----------



## Wegberger (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

Hallo,

der Saarland -Versager ist immer dabei - in der dem roten Angelbag unserer grandiosem Monsato-Schwarz-Angel-Präsidentin. (oder gibt es Ausbildungsnachweise?)

Sie ist doch nach den Ostsee-Bildern eindeutig eine Trophäen-Anglerin, die ohne Verwertungsabsicht einfach Fische quält.

Und was macht so ein Mensch mit dem Gehänge seiner Gegner -> Hannibal-Lektor - Like -> ab ins rote Handtäschchen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wiedergewählt*

erinnerrt euch!
Ich schrieb von Anfang an, dass die Saarländer niemals austreten, weil verbandshörig


----------

